# News - STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl: 150 Betakeys zu S.T.A.L.K.E.R. bei uns zu gewinnen!



## Administrator (9. Februar 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,556580


----------



## Streiter-Innos (9. Februar 2007)

warum habt ihr denn nur 150 keys und die GS 300 ?  nicht soo gute beziehungen zu THQ wie die GS?


----------



## Neo_Shinji (9. Februar 2007)

Mich würd eher interessieren, was diese Screenshots sollen...


----------



## Neo_Shinji (9. Februar 2007)

Neo_Shinji am 09.02.2007 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würd eher interessieren, was diese Screenshots sollen...



  Wer liest ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## oldbastad (9. Februar 2007)

(ironie an) Na wenigstens hat die "Gewinnfrage" zu 100% mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun.


Respekt 


(ironie aus)


----------



## Yankee-F (9. Februar 2007)

Irgendwie finde ich keinen Zusammenhang zum letzten Bild, einfach keine Ahnung wo man das hinstecken soll.

Ist nähmlich das letzte was mir noch fehlt!


----------



## SebastianThoeing (9. Februar 2007)

Yankee-F am 09.02.2007 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie finde ich keinen Zusammenhang zum letzten Bild, einfach keine Ahnung wo man das hinstecken soll.
> 
> Ist nähmlich das letzte was mir noch fehlt!



Das ist auch das schwierigste und wahrscheinlich auch "abartigste" Bild


----------



## Yankee-F (9. Februar 2007)

SebTh am 09.02.2007 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Yankee-F am 09.02.2007 16:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also in deinem Profil hab ich es schonmal nicht gefunden 

(Aber ich denkmal dahinter versteckt sich Fieser Fettsack aus "Austin Powers Goldständer")


----------



## SebastianThoeing (9. Februar 2007)

Yankee-F am 09.02.2007 16:30 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 09.02.2007 16:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig  Und naja, es wurde nicht von uns hochgeladen... So viel muss als Tipp reichen.


----------



## ramon87 (9. Februar 2007)

habe jetzt alle bis auf die TITTE von Fieser Fettsack! Ist er auf jedenfall....müsst bei google nur mal Fat Bastard eingeben und schon wird euch diese Titte nen paar mal gezeigt


----------



## Severon (9. Februar 2007)

ramon87 am 09.02.2007 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> habe jetzt alle bis auf die TITTE von Fieser Fettsack! Ist er auf jedenfall....müsst bei google nur mal Fat Bastard eingeben und schon wird euch diese Titte nen paar mal gezeigt







Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh    ich drehe noch durch man kann das Bild vom fiesen Fettsack nicht finden.Das gibt es nicht.Das is nur sone verarsche von der Redaktion.Alle andere habe ich schon nur das letzte nicht.Bitteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee     PCGames ein Tip zum letzten.Ihr wollt doch nicht auf den Keys sitzenbleiben.


----------



## Dumbi (9. Februar 2007)

Für mich bitte ein Tipp zum ersten Bild^^


----------



## nicokoc (9. Februar 2007)

Dumbi am 09.02.2007 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich bitte ein Tipp zum ersten Bild^^



Es handelt sich bei dem "Autos" Bild um das Spiel MAFIA


----------



## Dumbi (9. Februar 2007)

Tipp, nicht die Lösung. Editier das mal besser weg...


----------



## olstyle (9. Februar 2007)

Ihr macht es aber besonders schwer. Bei Eurogamer ist nur eine recht einfache Frage zu beantworten und bei GS gibts die Keys ganz ohne irgend einen Test. Bei PCG ist halt die Elite  .


----------



## Supermax2003 (9. Februar 2007)

Oh man diesen Fettsack finde ich echt nicht. Bei Google gibts den, aber genau dieses Bild nur mit ner editierten Fresse  Da müsste mir unbedingt mal jemand nen Tipp geben^^ Bitte


----------



## riennevaplus (9. Februar 2007)

Krass, da wurden dann doch im Endeffekt mehr Keys vergeben als angekündigt, naja mir ist es mehr als recht


----------



## Ghostface000 (9. Februar 2007)

Wo finde ich meinen schwabbeligen Kumpel? Hab schon das halbe Forum umgegraben... 
Frage an PCG: Würdet ihr euren treuen Fans sowas antun? Das Forum mit milliarden Beiträgen durchsuchen?

PS: Falls das Bild in nem Threat ala "Lustigste Bilder" zu finden ist, wird es dann auch bei Jedem dargestellt?

MFG


----------



## jbez2k (9. Februar 2007)

... also ich finde das Bild auch nicht 
 :-o 
wenn ihr Tipps zu den Bildern gebt, dann bitte zuerst zu dem letzten... ich suche schon seit heute Mittag (und bis auf 30 Minuten nur das eine Bild mit dem "Fiesen Fettsack").


----------



## Ghostface000 (9. Februar 2007)

Vieleicht is das sowas wie ne Fangfrage/fangbild
 ... Das Bild gibts noch gar nich auf der Seite... Wenn ich die Lösung nich morgen durch Tipps etc. finde, mach ich's ganz einfach: Ich geh ins Forum mach nen Threat auf, setz das Bild vom Fat Bastard rein und hab dann nen Link zu dem Bild.... in meinem Threat... Nirgends steht geschrieben, dass das Bild auf der Page nur einmal zu finden ist, oder das ein ganz bestimmtes gesucht wird!!!

      

PS: Um mich von meinem waghalsigen Plan abzubringen, könnt ihr mir ja gleich nen Key geben    

MFG Ghostface000


----------



## felsensprenger (9. Februar 2007)

Beim 2. Bild komme ich nicht weiter. Dachte es ist eins von Stalker selbst, habe es aber nicht gefunden


----------



## chieftec999 (10. Februar 2007)

Diese ScheiSe tu ich mir nicht an. ScheiS auf die Beta, bald kommt eh die Vollversion


----------



## SplashX7 (10. Februar 2007)

chieftec999 am 10.02.2007 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese ScheiSe tu ich mir nicht an. ScheiS auf die Beta, bald kommt eh die Vollversion



   bin genau deiner Meinung...

und für die Suchenden: viel spaß!    

PS: Ich hab'n Fettsack gefunden XD ahahaha      verweise auf *******'s  ava^^ ahahaha... ob das zählt?


----------



## Sorec (10. Februar 2007)

Habe auch ein Problem mit dem 2. Bild, dachte auch es wäre Stalker aber da find ich es nicht und auch bei anderen 3D spielen hab ich geschaut, bitte nen kleinen Tipp.

Zu dem Fat bastard, also ich verweise da auch auf einen Ava. dürfte ja eig. jetzt klar sein auf wessen seinen 
Weiß ja nicht seit wann der drin ist und ob das wirklich der Ursprung ist...

Ach ja, hoffe das die 150 keys einfach der reihe nach ausgeteilt werden, also die ersten 150 mit der richtigen Lösung bekommen sie, nicht das es am Dienstag für alle Bilder tipps gibt und dann wird gelost, fänd ich auch etwas unfair...

mfg
Sorec


----------



## DawnHellscream (10. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 10.02.2007 02:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu dem Fat bastard, also ich verweise da auch auf einen Ava. dürfte ja eig. jetzt klar sein auf wessen seinen




meiner ^^


----------



## SebastianThoeing (10. Februar 2007)

Tipps hängen jetzt übrigens an


----------



## Ghostface000 (10. Februar 2007)

Nein das mit dem Avatar kann NICHT stimmen, denn was wäre, wenn er ihn einfach ändert? Dann wäre das Rätsel gar nicht mehr zu lösen.... Das könnte man höchstens so machen, wenn man auf den Avatar einfluss hätte... z.B. bei einem der Redakteure...

MFG Ghostface000


----------



## SebastianThoeing (10. Februar 2007)

Ghostface000 am 10.02.2007 11:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein das mit dem Avatar kann NICHT stimmen, denn was wäre, wenn er ihn einfach ändert? Dann wäre das Rätsel gar nicht mehr zu lösen.... Das könnte man höchstens so machen, wenn man auf den Avatar einfluss hätte... z.B. bei einem der Redakteure...
> 
> MFG Ghostface000



Es ist kein Avatar


----------



## Ghostface000 (10. Februar 2007)

Mal so ne Frage am Rande: Gibt es bis jetzt überhaupt jemanden, der alle Links an euch (PCG) gesendet hat?

Verlangt ihr bezüglich Bil5 wirklich, dass man das Forum durchsucht??? Das wär sowas von fies... So hab ich keine Zeit mehr zur Bank zu gehen und euch ne Millionen € zu überweisen... Tja... selber schuld

MFG


----------



## SebastianThoeing (10. Februar 2007)

Ghostface000 am 10.02.2007 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal so ne Frage am Rande: Gibt es bis jetzt überhaupt jemanden, der alle Links an euch (PCG) gesendet hat?
> 
> Verlangt ihr bezüglich Bil5 wirklich, dass man das Forum durchsucht??? Das wär sowas von fies... So hab ich keine Zeit mehr zur Bank zu gehen und euch ne Millionen € zu überweisen... Tja... selber schuld
> 
> MFG



Bisher haben 5 Leute die richtige Antwort eingesandt. D.h. es ist definitv machbar  Aber wie gesagt, morgen kommen die weiteren Tipps zur Lösung.


----------



## Ghostface000 (10. Februar 2007)

SebTh am 10.02.2007 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher haben 5 Leute die richtige Antwort eingesandt. D.h. es ist definitv machbar  Aber wie gesagt, morgen kommen die weiteren Tipps zur Lösung.




Sag bitte nicht, dass dann bis zum 13ten zu jedem Bild 4 Tipps erschienen sind!!! Das wäre ja übertrieben... Die ersten 4 Bilder sind ja im Vergleich zum 5ten Kinderkacke... Die Tipps für die ertsne 4 verraten ja jetzt schon alles... Wenns zu viele Tipps gibt, werdet ihr dann mit mails überschwemmt und unsere(sie suchenden) Chancen werden wieder verschwindend gering(wie bei allen anderen Verlosungen für Keys... manchmal ohne Frage[siehe GS] manchmal mit ner EXTREM leichten Frage[siehe OL und all die anderen])

MFG Ghostface000


----------



## Supermax2003 (10. Februar 2007)

SebTh am 10.02.2007 11:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ghostface000 am 10.02.2007 11:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Frage ist nun: MUSS es auf PCG sein? Also kann man keine andere Seite mit dem Bild verlinken? Auch das 5. nicht?


----------



## Duggon (10. Februar 2007)

Wer kauft ein gebrauchtes Auto ohne Probefahrt! Glaubt Ihr wirklich das 
ich meine Online - Zeit mit solch einem Blödsinn verschwende? Für die 
Entwickler wäre das eine Chance, das Images der veralteten Grafik abzustreifen, aber nein... ein Limit auf 150... !!! Träumt weiter...


----------



## sonyneu (10. Februar 2007)

Das ist kein Gewinnspiel mehr das ist pure verarsche schehmt euch pcgames!


----------



## Supermax2003 (10. Februar 2007)

sonyneu am 10.02.2007 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist kein Gewinnspiel mehr das ist pure verarsche schehmt euch pcgames!



Das man das Bild im Forum findet, ist wohl nun klar. Wo? Das weiß keiner, bzw. nur extrem wenige  Man man....

Hat das Bild mit Michael Moore zu tun?


----------



## Ghostface000 (10. Februar 2007)

Wenn es im Forum zu finden ist, wäre das von PCG nich gerade klug gewählt, denn der user könnte das Bild einfach entfernen und dann wäre das "Rätsel" nich mehr zu lösen.

MFG Ghostface000


----------



## Supermax2003 (10. Februar 2007)

Man da kommt man doch nicht drauf  Wenns nicht im Forum ist, wo dann? Avatare usw. gibts auch viel zu viele! Das sucht doch kein Mensch durch


----------



## KingSeb (10. Februar 2007)

Muss man 18 sein, um an der Beta teilzunehmen? Und was sind die Teilnahmebedingungen?
Grüße KingSeb


----------



## xotoxic242 (10. Februar 2007)

Supermax2003 am 10.02.2007 16:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Man da kommt man doch nicht drauf  Wenns nicht im Forum ist, wo dann? Avatare usw. gibts auch viel zu viele! Das sucht doch kein Mensch durch



Doch.Da kommt man drauf.Auch wenn man nicht ständig die ganze Seite durchliest.
Hab alle zusammen bis aufs letzte mit dem Fettsack das Bild 5.
Kein Plan..........


----------



## Supermax2003 (10. Februar 2007)

xotoxic242 am 10.02.2007 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Supermax2003 am 10.02.2007 16:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ehm was meinst du? Wenn man drauf kommt, müsstest du doch das 5. schon haben. Oder denkst du nur, man könnte drauf kommen? 

Ich meine, hat das nen User hochgeladen oder wie? Dann könnts doch schon längst gelöscht sein....das kann man doch net machen -_-


----------



## xotoxic242 (10. Februar 2007)

Supermax2003 am 10.02.2007 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 10.02.2007 17:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein.Das letzte habe ich noch nicht.Aber im Forum wirds auch nicht sein.So dumm ist die PCG doch nicht.Es muß ja kein Anhang eines Users im eigentlichen Sinne sein.Vielleicht ist auf dem gesamtbild irgendwie ein Bild zu sehen was um,an oder aufgehängt ist.

Dachte Supermax meint generell alle Bilder sind kaum zu finden.


----------



## Supermax2003 (10. Februar 2007)

Man aber wieso findet das keiner? Iss wohl wirklich in irgendner Gallerie, IRGENDWO, oder wie?


----------



## xotoxic242 (10. Februar 2007)

Supermax2003 am 10.02.2007 17:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Man aber wieso findet das keiner? Iss wohl wirklich in irgendner Gallerie, IRGENDWO, oder wie?



Es ist unmöglich alle Bilder zu durchforsten.
Mir stellt sich die Frage ob es ein Screenshot von nem Spiel ist oder ein Foto.
Würde ja auf ein Rollenspiel tippen,ein Ork oder ein Goblin.
Kein Ahnung


----------



## Supermax2003 (10. Februar 2007)

xotoxic242 am 10.02.2007 18:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Supermax2003 am 10.02.2007 17:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es ist EINDEUTIG dieser hier:
http://passtheammo.com/images/temp/fat-bastard-michael-moore.jpg

Aber wo der auf pcgames.de iss....also en Spiel isses nicht....


----------



## Astricon (10. Februar 2007)

Supermax2003 am 10.02.2007 18:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist EINDEUTIG dieser hier:
> http://passtheammo.com/images/temp/fat-bastard-michael-moore.jpg
> 
> Aber wo der auf pcgames.de iss....also en Spiel isses nicht....


das ist doch schon klar, aber wo.... :-o 

mir bereitet noch das zweite probleme... ich finds einfach net.  
die gallerie hab ich nun schon zum x-ten mal angeguckt. meine augen flimmern schon von den immerwiederkehrenden bildern. *grrr*  
die anderen hab ich innerhalb von 5mins gehabt, aber das 2. will einfach net.
ich find einfach net so ein gitteraufbau mit nem baum strauch oder was auch immer dahinter. dabei ist durch den himmel ja schon voll die einschränkung gegeben.


----------



## Supermax2003 (10. Februar 2007)

Astricon am 10.02.2007 18:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Supermax2003 am 10.02.2007 18:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gib mir das 5. Bild, ich geb dir das 2. Bild ^^ Hier kann man ja nur mit tauschen weiterkommen. Im Chat verrät einem auch keiner, wo das Bild ist


----------



## Astricon (10. Februar 2007)

Supermax2003 am 10.02.2007 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Gib mir das 5. Bild, ich geb dir das 2. Bild ^^ Hier kann man ja nur mit tauschen weiterkommen. Im Chat verrät einem auch keiner, wo das Bild ist


lol, wenn ich das 5. hätte^^
hab mich bis jetzt aber nur auf das zweite konzentriert
mal gucken was ich erreiche^^


----------



## Supermax2003 (10. Februar 2007)

Astricon am 10.02.2007 18:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Supermax2003 am 10.02.2007 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja wenn dann teilen wir das doch gescheit auf  Du findest beide nicht. Such aber lieber das 5. dann hast du automatisch das 2. 

Aber Astricon: nicht ins Forum posten  Dann hats jeder und keiner hat so intensiv gesucht wie wir  ^^

Sag einfach erstmal, wenn dus hast ^^


----------



## Astricon (10. Februar 2007)

Supermax2003 am 10.02.2007 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Astricon am 10.02.2007 18:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist logisch^^


----------



## Yankee-F (10. Februar 2007)

Supermax2003 am 10.02.2007 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Astricon: nicht ins Forum posten  Dann hats jeder und keiner hat so intensiv gesucht wie wir  ^^
> 
> Sag einfach erstmal, wenn dus hast ^^



Nana, was soll den das heißen? 
Ich durchforste das Forum auch schon seit Gestern.  -> leider bis jetzt auch noch nichts
Ich träume schon nachts vom Fiesen Fettsack!

Aber noch geb ich nicht auf!


----------



## Supermax2003 (10. Februar 2007)

Yankee-F am 10.02.2007 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Supermax2003 am 10.02.2007 18:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe nagut ich meine auch eher die, die dann gar nicht gesucht haben, aber die Antwort im Forum gefunden haben. Das wäre ne Sauerei  Aber wieso finden wir dieses blöde Bild denn nicht?


----------



## Ghostface000 (10. Februar 2007)

Ich hab Gestern und Heute schon so lange gesucht, dass ich jetz keinen Bock mehr habe... Hab das ganze bilder-kinofilmding durchgeblättert....278 seiten... und und und ... nun bin ich soweit, dass ich einfach bis morgen warte, denn da gibts ja mehr tipps.... Also wenn das im Forum is gehört pcg ma richtig zusammengeschissen... ich glaub aber nich (mehr), dass es da is...


MFG Ghostface000


----------



## Supermax2003 (10. Februar 2007)

Mhh morgen gibts neue Tipps? Sind dann aber hoffentlich die letzten Tipps!? Ansonsten war das Gewinnspiel wieder völlig fürn Arsch  Die ersten zwei Tage haben es maximal 10 oder so raus, aber am Ende habens dann doch 500 oder so raus 

Man wie affig....

Naja oder wenns nach Zeit gehen würde, wärs geil. Also sobald man unter den ersten 150 ist, hat man einen ^^ 

Aber so isses jawohl nicht....


----------



## xotoxic242 (10. Februar 2007)

Supermax2003 am 10.02.2007 19:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Yankee-F am 10.02.2007 19:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Also ich glaube ja auch das wir hier nur ne Handvoll Leute sind die so intensiv suchen.Bild 5 macht mich wahnsinnig.Die anderen waren ja Pille palle weil se alle mit Spielen und direkt mit der PCG Seite zu tun hatten.
Oder denen wir zu kompliziert?
Fu...... ich suche schon wie ein irrer..........


----------



## YinYang1988 (10. Februar 2007)

bah ey ich habe alle bilder bis auf Bild Nr. 5... Ich suche schon die gnaze Zeit und finde das nicht...


----------



## Astricon (10. Februar 2007)

wie viele haben nun eigentlich schon die richtige einsendung gemacht?


----------



## SebastianThoeing (10. Februar 2007)

Astricon am 10.02.2007 19:55 schrieb:
			
		

> wie viele haben nun eigentlich schon die richtige einsendung gemacht?



Es haben jetzt bereits acht Leute die richtigen Lösungen eingeschickt. Heute sind also einige dazu gekommen. Weitere Tipps zu den ersten vier Bildern wird es nicht geben. Aber da Bild 5 ja wirklich nicht das leichteste ist, gibts nen Tipp. 

Kleiner in Rätseln gesprochener Tipp für alle Kommentarleser, schon jetzt zum Abend:
"Merke dir die Zahl 5. Hast du die Standard Ansicht? Dann nutze die Zahl 5 und das "Gesicht" von Fieser Fettsack enthüllt sich vor deinen Augen."


----------



## Ghostface000 (10. Februar 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
DAS musste jetzt mal raus!!!!! YEEEAAAHHHHHHH


PS: Was das sinnlose Zeug von mir wohl zu bedeuten hat? ....entweder ich bin besoffen oder ich habs

Also der neue Tipp zu Bild 5 verrät schon fast zu viel....

MFG Ghostface000


----------



## Astricon (10. Februar 2007)

SebTh am 10.02.2007 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> "Merke dir die Zahl 5. Hast du die Standard Ansicht? Dann nutze die Zahl 5 und das "Gesicht" von Fieser Fettsack enthüllt sich vor deinen Augen."


ich hab aber nicht die 5 sondern die 2, aber ich hoffe das macht nichts.   *in den e-mails blätter*  ihr kennt ja bereits meine adresse^^ 
jetzt hat sich meine vermutung bestätigt. ich sag mal danke^^

@Ghostface000: ich war trotzdem schneller^^
und für bild5 hab ich gerade mal ein paar mins gebraucht.


----------



## Yankee-F (10. Februar 2007)

Oh jetzt versteh ich garnichts mehr, ich glaub ich muss mal ne Nacht drüber pennen.


----------



## Zubunapy (11. Februar 2007)

Geht es dabei nun um Stalker oder um Mafia?! Ich meine, das Bild dort im Bericht, auf dem die dreißiger Jahre Schlitten zu sehen sind, ist doch eindeutig aus Mafia. Oder kann man in Chernobil auch solche Wagen fahren? Auf der gleichen Strecke? Mit dem gleichen doofen Helm?


----------



## Sorec (11. Februar 2007)

Leute ich bitte euch, tipps sind ja okay, aber ich finds schon ziemlich bescheiden das hier manche gleich die direkte lösung präsentieren... ist doch echt witzlos...
ich mein spätestens Dienstag wird denk ich eh jeder von uns alle Bilder haben, da ich auch nicht glaube das sich hier mehr als 20 Leute echt die Mühe machen das zu lösen also BITTE KEINE DIREKTEN LÖSUNGEN ! ! !

Habe gerade über 400 Bilder einzeln durchgeklickt um auf ein Bild zu kommen...

(Ich habe das letzte bild auch noch nicht, und ich finde auch, das dieser tipp vllt einen sinn ergibt wenn man die lösung schon weiß aber wenn man keinen plan hat bringt er wohl gar nichts...)

mfg
Simon


----------



## Sorec (11. Februar 2007)

Ach ja, und JA ich bin noch wach... ratet mal welches Bild ich suche....

Warum hab ich wegen sowas nur schlaflose nächte.... ne ne ne

edit: es ist jetzt halb sieben uhr morgens... kein schlaf, nichts zu essen, die augenlieder werden schwer....
Meine Suche wurde nicht von Erfolg gekrönt, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt ^^

edit2: Jetzt ist es fünf vor sieben.... auch schon egal... kann eh nicht schlafen.
Hab aber was rausgefunden, und zwar wo eine fünf FEHLT und zwar bei den most wanted lesercharts ganz links unten.... bekomm ich jetzt was dafür ^^
(Habe in meiner verzweiflung sogar die auflösung vom bildschirm geändert von wegen "standart ansicht...")

Ich sag euch eins, wenn wir die Lösung kennen denken wir uns wahrscheinlich entweder "oh man sind wir doof" oder "lünchen wir den ders hochgeladen hat" ^^

mfg
Simon (der jetzt doch probiert zu schlafen  )


----------



## SimonDavid (11. Februar 2007)

Jessas Maria, ich hab alles zusammen. Mit dem letzten Tipp ist Bild 5 relativ einfach zu finden.  Hat nach dem Tipp nur 5 Minuten gedauert. Überlegen muss man ja schon noch.^^


----------



## The-Yardbird93 (11. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 11.02.2007 04:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute ich bitte euch, tipps sind ja okay, aber ich finds schon ziemlich bescheiden das hier manche gleich die direkte lösung präsentieren... ist doch echt witzlos...
> ich mein spätestens Dienstag wird denk ich eh jeder von uns alle Bilder haben, da ich auch nicht glaube das sich hier mehr als 20 Leute echt die Mühe machen das zu lösen also BITTE KEINE DIREKTEN LÖSUNGEN ! ! !
> 
> Habe gerade über 400 Bilder einzeln durchgeklickt um auf ein Bild zu kommen...
> ...


Ich bin mir nicht sicher  aber ich glaube zu wissen was bild 5 ist .Hier ein kleiner tipp:Musik,amerikaner,geile live auftritte


----------



## gusbacher (11. Februar 2007)

Ich habs auch rausgefunden! gestern abend trotz des letzten tipps rauchende birne gehabt! aber früh aufgestanden schön gefrühstückz kopf angestrengt und bild gefunden!

ps : wie viele leute habens denn bis jetzt rausgefunden?

gruss gusbacher


----------



## Yankee-F (11. Februar 2007)

gusbacher am 11.02.2007 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs auch rausgefunden! gestern abend trotz des letzten tipps rauchende birne gehabt! aber früh aufgestanden schön gefrühstückz kopf angestrengt und bild gefunden!
> 
> ps : wie viele leute habens denn bis jetzt rausgefunden?
> 
> gruss gusbacher



Also ich habs immer noch nicht, ich kann mit den Tips einfach nichts anfangen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (11. Februar 2007)

Yankee-F am 11.02.2007 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> gusbacher am 11.02.2007 10:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich auch nicht.Verdammt.Und dabei habe ich gestern noch meine Freundin zu Rate gezogen.Ihr ist auch prombt was komisches aufgefallen.
Fragt sich nur obs damit was zu tun hat.
Wenn ich hier sage ws wird mir das sicherlich übel genommen.

Mal was anders.............kann man die Most Wanted Charts auch noch woanders sehen???


----------



## YinYang1988 (11. Februar 2007)

Also nach einer sehr intensiven Suche habe ich das letzte Bild endlich gefunden, wobei es durch den Tipp um einiges leichter war.

Btw. Wieviele richtige Antworten gibt es bis jetzt?


----------



## SebastianThoeing (11. Februar 2007)

YinYang1988 am 11.02.2007 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Also nach einer sehr intensiven Suche habe ich das letzte Bild endlich gefunden, wobei es durch den Tipp um einiges leichter war.
> 
> Btw. Wieviele richtige Antworten gibt es bis jetzt?



Die Chancen stehen noch immer gut  15 richtige Antworten bisher. Achja, da hier ja Angst aufkam, man würde wegen der ganzen Tipps keinen Key bekommen, der liegt falsch! Alle bisher eingesandten richtigen (!) Antworten sind natürlich mit dabei! Wer sich die Mühe macht und mit wenigen oder gar ohne Tipps sucht, soll natürlich auch belohnt werden! Alle die einfach nur ne Mail mit "Gib mir nen Key!" geschrieben haben, fliegen natürlich aus der Verlosung raus.


----------



## Walkes100 (11. Februar 2007)

Gilt es wenn man den Link der entsprechenden Bildergalerie nennt, oder muss das Bild auf einer Seite mit Text stehen?


----------



## SebastianThoeing (11. Februar 2007)

Walkes100 am 11.02.2007 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Gilt es wenn man den Link der entsprechenden Bildergalerie nennt, oder muss das Bild auf einer Seite mit Text stehen?



Du musst den Link angeben wo du das Bild findest. Z.B. bei einem Hellgate London Bild das auf Galerieseite 8 ist, müsstest du den Link von Galerieseite 8 mailen.


----------



## Supermax2003 (11. Februar 2007)

SebTh am 11.02.2007 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> YinYang1988 am 11.02.2007 11:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja mit dabei! Aber wenns am Ende doch um die 300 Einsendungen oder so sind, liegen die Chancen trotzdem wieder schlechter


----------



## gusbacher (11. Februar 2007)

Supermax2003 am 11.02.2007 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 11.02.2007 11:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich denke eher das jeder der die richtige antwort einsendet auch einen key bekommt solange noch welche verfügbar sind! wenn halt jemand zu spät kommt bekommt er keinen!

bitte belehrt mich eines besseren, falls ich falsch liege


----------



## Supermax2003 (11. Februar 2007)

gusbacher am 11.02.2007 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Supermax2003 am 11.02.2007 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn GENAU DAS stimmen würde, wärs der OBERHAMMER  Aber ich glaube nicht dran


----------



## Yankee-F (11. Februar 2007)

Nur noch mal ne kleine Frage.

Ist denn nun das Bild von Fieser Fettsack im Forum zu finden?


----------



## Supermax2003 (11. Februar 2007)

Yankee-F am 11.02.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur noch mal ne kleine Frage.
> 
> Ist denn nun das Bild von Fieser Fettsack im Forum zu finden?



Erstmal müsste die Frage beantwortet werden, ob die, die den Kram gestern eingeschickt haben nun nen Key gewinnen? Oder sind wir nur im System gespeichert und Glück gehört immernoch dazu  ^^


----------



## xotoxic242 (11. Februar 2007)

Yankee-F am 11.02.2007 12:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur noch mal ne kleine Frage.
> 
> Ist denn nun das Bild von Fieser Fettsack im Forum zu finden?



es gibt hier nen User mit Namen felsensprenger in diesem Thread.Der hat den Fettsack als AVATAR.
Es wurde aber auch gesagt das es kein AVATAR ist.UND....das das Bild NICHT von der PCG hochgeladen wurde.Das heißt das Bild wurde von jemand anderem auf dem PCG Server abgelegt.
Auch wurde gesagt das es sich auf der PCG Seite befindet.
Oder stimmt da was nicht?????
Nich, das sich hier dauernd selber widersprochen wird.  

Oh mann.............Ihr macht mich wahnsinnig.Und alles nur wegen ner MP Beta.   

Mehr Tips bitte............


----------



## Yankee-F (11. Februar 2007)

Ah, jetzt hab ichs!  

Wenn es das Bild nicht noch öfters gibt?

Im Nachhinein ist der 2. Tipp zu dem Bild doch verständlich!
Naja manchmal hat man halt die Scheuklappen vor den Augen.


----------



## Ghostface000 (11. Februar 2007)

@SebTh

Hab gestern um ca20-21Uhr ne mail geschriben mit der Lösung drin.... D.h. ICH hab nen KEY??????? ICH???? Das wär einfach geil..... 

Mein Name ist David H....


MFG Ghostface000


----------



## Supermax2007 (11. Februar 2007)

SebTh am 11.02.2007 11:41 schrieb:
			
		

> YinYang1988 am 11.02.2007 11:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte sag mal, ob nun alle, dies schon eingesendet haben, nen Key bekommen. Wenn nicht, darf man keine Tipps mehr geben  

Aber wieso bekommen wir die Keys dann erst am Mittwoch? Der Montag ist ja immernoch der sicherste Termin für die Beta, gefolgt vom Dienstag 

P.S. Musste man nen Namen unbedingt angeben?


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2007)

Uaaaahhhh, des letzte Bild treibt mich noch in den Wahnisnn ...

Wenn es mit den beiden Tipps zu lösen sein sollte, dann steh ich wohl schon seit ner Ewigkeit auf der Leitung


----------



## xotoxic242 (11. Februar 2007)

golani79 am 11.02.2007 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Uaaaahhhh, des letzte Bild treibt mich noch in den Wahnisnn ...
> 
> Wenn es mit den beiden Tipps zu lösen sein sollte, dann steh ich wohl schon seit ner Ewigkeit auf der Leitung



Willkommen im Club.
Mir gehts leider genauso. Wahrscheinlich denken wir viel zu kompliziert.


@Yankee: Bist Du deshalb auf die Lösung gekommen weil Du meine zusammenfassung gelesen hast?

Menno...............Was hat das mit der Zahl fünf auf sich??????


----------



## Starsucker (11. Februar 2007)

xotoxic242 am 11.02.2007 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> golani79 am 11.02.2007 12:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wenn mir jemand per Omail den Link für Bild 2 gibt, schick ich ihm den Link für Bild 5.


----------



## Supermax2007 (11. Februar 2007)

Starsucker am 11.02.2007 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 11.02.2007 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man nein tus nicht.....Bild 2 findet doch jeder....Nur wegen Bild 5 sinds noch nicht allzu viele ^^ Aber wenn ich sowieso nen Key bekommen würde, würd ichs erlauben


----------



## blacktrooper (11. Februar 2007)

Starsucker am 11.02.2007 12:32 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 11.02.2007 12:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist den eine Omail?


----------



## gusbacher (11. Februar 2007)

blacktrooper am 11.02.2007 12:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Starsucker am 11.02.2007 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eine organizer mail oder auch in anderen foren als pn (persönliche nachricht beschrieben!


----------



## Supermax2007 (11. Februar 2007)

gusbacher am 11.02.2007 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> blacktrooper am 11.02.2007 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hört bloß auf im Forum offiziell das 5. Bild anzubieten. Ihr werdet bald zugemüllt, das ist der Hammer


----------



## blacktrooper (11. Februar 2007)

gusbacher am 11.02.2007 12:38 schrieb:
			
		

> blacktrooper am 11.02.2007 12:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und wie kann man eine verschicken


----------



## blacktrooper (11. Februar 2007)

blacktrooper am 11.02.2007 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> gusbacher am 11.02.2007 12:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kann mir einer einen tipp geben wo ich bild 5 finde


----------



## Starsucker (11. Februar 2007)

Supermax2007 am 11.02.2007 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Starsucker am 11.02.2007 12:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, manchmal sieht man vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht. Soviel zu Bild 2. 
Ich fand Bild 5 trotzdem einfacher.^^


----------



## redfirediablo (11. Februar 2007)

Wenn mir einer die Links zu 2. 3. und 4. gibt bekommt er von mir Link 5, aber nur einer bzw. der erste!


----------



## blacktrooper (11. Februar 2007)

redfirediablo am 11.02.2007 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mir einer die Links zu 2. 3. und 4. gibt bekommt er von mir Link 5, aber nur einer bzw. der erste!


können wir machen... geb dir 2. 3. und 4. gegen 5.


----------



## Walkes100 (11. Februar 2007)

redfirediablo am 11.02.2007 13:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mir einer die Links zu 2. 3. und 4. gibt bekommt er von mir Link 5, aber nur einer bzw. der erste!



Bekommst 3 gegen 5 und wenn ich 4 finde sag ich ihn dir auch!


----------



## Yankee-F (11. Februar 2007)

blacktrooper am 11.02.2007 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> redfirediablo am 11.02.2007 13:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, jetzt beginnt wohl der "Bilderhandel"   

Fehlt nur noch, dass jemand Geld bietet.


----------



## Ghostface000 (11. Februar 2007)

Yankee-F am 11.02.2007 13:14 schrieb:
			
		

> blacktrooper am 11.02.2007 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



           

Zum Glück sieht Sebastian Thöing wer ehrlich sucht und wer sich hier alles zusammentauscht, so kann er bei der Key-Vergabe Prioritäten setzen... Die Chancen nen key zu bekommen sinken immer weiter...   
Am besten wäre natürlich, wenn er Leute, die hier tauschen und zu viel verraten ganz ausschließt.

MFG


----------



## Walkes100 (11. Februar 2007)

Hab gerade bild Nr. 2 entdeckt.
Aber jetzt wird´s schwer, jetzt kommen die Bilder 4 & 5.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (11. Februar 2007)

Ghostface000 am 11.02.2007 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück sieht Sebastian Thöing wer ehrlich sucht und wer sich hier alles zusammentauscht, so kann er bei der Key-Vergabe Prioritäten setzen... Die Chancen nen key zu bekommen sinken immer weiter...
> Am besten wäre natürlich, wenn er Leute, die hier tauschen und zu viel verraten ganz ausschließt.
> 
> MFG



Wie ich sagte: Die Chancen sinken für diejenigen nicht, die bereits alle richtigen Links geschickt haben! Wer zuerst kommt, malt eben auch zuerst. Das zeigt ja auch, dass er sich angestrengt hat und dafür soll er schließlich auch belohnt werden.


----------



## redfirediablo (11. Februar 2007)

Mal ganz ruhig bleiben. Ich hab auch schon 2 Stunden investiert die Bilder zu suchen. Abgesehen davon stand nirgends das das verboten ist. So läuft halt eine virtuelle Schnitzeljagd. Das ist doch was der Mensch dem Tier vorraus hat: Arbeitsteilung.

Ich würde auch bezweifeln das bisher alle die die Lösung haben, zu 100% selber drauf gekommen sind. Sicherlich wird auch jemand schon einen Freund drauf hingewiesen haben "hol dir auch mal einen Key, hier sind die Lösungen"


----------



## Ghostface000 (11. Februar 2007)

SebTh am 11.02.2007 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Ghostface000 am 11.02.2007 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahhhh schön zu hören.... Ich dachte schon, dass die Stundenlange Suche hätte umsonst sein können...    Wenns nich so is, da kann ich ja beruhigt sein...


----------



## Baccharus (11. Februar 2007)

Also mir fehlt nurnoch Bild 5 und Bild 2
Bin guter Dinge doch noch einen Stalker key zu bekommen, Gott das wär so geil


----------



## Walkes100 (11. Februar 2007)

Ich brauch auch nur noch Bild 5.
Alle anderen sind recht einfach zu finden.
Man muss nur SUCHEN.


PS.: Hab eine Frage an alle die das Bild 5 schon gefunden haben:
 Hat euch die Hilfe mit dem 5 merken, .... geholfen, oder ist das nur Zeitverschwendung?


----------



## Supermax2007 (11. Februar 2007)

Walkes100 am 11.02.2007 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch auch nur noch Bild 5.
> Alle anderen sind recht einfach zu finden.
> Man muss nur SUCHEN.
> 
> ...



Joah ne die 5 ist schon ne wichtige Zahl


----------



## gordi1415 (11. Februar 2007)

Supermax2007 am 11.02.2007 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Walkes100 am 11.02.2007 13:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hats was damit zu tun dass die 5 bei den Most Wanted Charts fehlt?


----------



## Supermax2007 (11. Februar 2007)

gordi1415 am 11.02.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Supermax2007 am 11.02.2007 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nö!


----------



## xotoxic242 (11. Februar 2007)

gordi1415 am 11.02.2007 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Supermax2007 am 11.02.2007 14:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe.........Du traust Dir die Frage zu stellen die ich gestern schon die ganze Zeit stellen wollte.Bin da jetzt hier mal gespannt was drauf geantwortet wird.
Das kann kein Zufall sein wie ich vermute.Nun müßte man nur noch ne Verbindung schaffen zu diesem Fettsack.
Aaarrrghh...........was wäre denn auf Platz 5???????
Oder liegen wir ganz falsch?


----------



## Supermax2007 (11. Februar 2007)

xotoxic242 am 11.02.2007 14:14 schrieb:
			
		

> gordi1415 am 11.02.2007 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo liegt ihr  

Hach macht das Spaß


----------



## xotoxic242 (11. Februar 2007)

Supermax2007 am 11.02.2007 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 11.02.2007 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee, langsam nicht mehr.


----------



## gordi1415 (11. Februar 2007)

Supermax2007 am 11.02.2007 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 11.02.2007 14:14 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann gib uns mal nen Tipp: Wie sollen wir die Zahl 5 nutzen? Was ist die Standardansicht?


----------



## Walkes100 (11. Februar 2007)

Das glaub ich dir!
Aber ich will auch Spaß!!

Wo ich schon überall nen 5er hingeschrieben hab!
Ich glaub ich lieg mit der Standard Ansicht  daneben!


----------



## Supermax2007 (11. Februar 2007)

Der Tipp lautet: Forum! Da werdet ihr mit ner 5 schon klarkommen


----------



## Moemo (11. Februar 2007)

Supermax2007 am 11.02.2007 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Tipp lautet: Forum! Da werdet ihr mit ner 5 schon klarkommen



Merci   , jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das 2. Bild - Stalker und Duke Nukem Forever wurden schon abgegrast


----------



## Walkes100 (11. Februar 2007)

Wie viele Key´s sind denn schon weg?


----------



## outerlimit (11. Februar 2007)

Hab grad meine Mail mit den *richtigen* Lösungen weggeschickt *freu*

Gibts eigentlich noch Keys oder sind eh schon alle vergeben ??


----------



## Supermax2007 (11. Februar 2007)

outerlimit am 11.02.2007 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab grad meine Mail mit den *richtigen* Lösungen weggeschickt *freu*
> 
> Gibts eigentlich noch Keys oder sind eh schon alle vergeben ??



An der Verlosung nimmst du natürlich noch teil ^^ Nicht jeder bekommt sofort nen Key. Angeblich nur die von gestern und vorgestern ^^


----------



## xotoxic242 (11. Februar 2007)

Supermax2007 am 11.02.2007 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> outerlimit am 11.02.2007 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hä? Seb sagte "wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst".


Hab jetzt endlich auch alle.Bild 2 war mit das einfachste.Die 5 definitv für mich das schwerste.

Viel Glück Euch allen.Vielleicht sehen wir uns mal auf nem Stalker Server.


----------



## redfirediablo (11. Februar 2007)

xotoxic242 am 11.02.2007 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Supermax2007 am 11.02.2007 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na toll, mein bild nr. 5 hat sich gerade wieder verabschiedet....


----------



## outerlimit (11. Februar 2007)

xotoxic242 am 11.02.2007 14:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Supermax2007 am 11.02.2007 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für mich war Bild 1 das einfachste, das hatte ich sofort.
Bei Bild 2 hat alleine die Grafikengine schon verraten welches Spiel es ist 

Aber Bild 5 war definitiv am besten versteckt.


----------



## Meat-Mincer (11. Februar 2007)

outerlimit am 11.02.2007 14:59 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 11.02.2007 14:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welches Genre hat das Spiel von Bild 2?


----------



## felsensprenger (11. Februar 2007)

Action-Adventure


----------



## redfirediablo (11. Februar 2007)

Fassen wir mal zu Bild 5 zusammen:

Es muß irgendwo "angehängt" sein

Es soll zudem im Forum sein

Es hat was mit der Zahl 5 und irgendeiner Standardansicht was zu tun

Es muß schon vor erstellen dieses threads da gewesen sein sonst macht das Rätsel keinen Sinn.

Zudem kann deshalb auch keine Seitenummer gemeint sein, genauso wenig wie eine reihenfolge der threads im forum denn diese ändert sich ja abhängig ob gepostet wird.

Somit bin ich jetzt momentan leider etwas überfragt.

Ich hatte zwar eine schöne Lösung zu 5 aber die ist jetzt wieder verschwunden, kann es also nicht gewesen sein.


----------



## Astricon (11. Februar 2007)

felsensprenger am 11.02.2007 15:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Action-Adventure


  ...Rennspiel....,... Moorhuhn...       

wie viel haben es denn mittlerweile? ...ach und wie ist das nun mit der "verlosung"? wer zu erst kommt malt zuerst, oder wie? Oder doch alle Einsendungen in einen Topf und dann gut mixen? 

edit: *grrr*: und nicht so vel tipps....


----------



## felsensprenger (11. Februar 2007)

redfirediablo am 11.02.2007 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Fassen wir mal zu Bild 5 zusammen:
> 
> Es muß irgendwo "angehängt" sein
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich verrate ich schon zuviel: Mit der 5 ist eine Seitennumer gemeint!


----------



## Starsucker (11. Februar 2007)

Meat-Mincer am 11.02.2007 15:09 schrieb:
			
		

> outerlimit am 11.02.2007 14:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shooter. Steht bei den Hinweisen. Ein lang erwarteter Shooter...


----------



## redfirediablo (11. Februar 2007)

felsensprenger am 11.02.2007 15:25 schrieb:
			
		

> redfirediablo am 11.02.2007 15:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na auf Seite 5 diesen Thread hier gibts ja nur einen externen Link auf so ein Bild.


----------



## neo2kx (11. Februar 2007)

mist mir fehlt nur noch bild 2, ist es nun ein shooter oder ein action adventure und heisst lang erwartet, er ist noch nicht draußen? verzweifel bald daran und hab von den shhoter die bilder schon x mal durchgeschaut


----------



## felsensprenger (11. Februar 2007)

redfirediablo am 11.02.2007 15:31 schrieb:
			
		

> felsensprenger am 11.02.2007 15:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar müsste nun aber schon sein dass dich das Bild im Forum befindet und nicht in den Kommentaren


----------



## blacktrooper (11. Februar 2007)

neo2kx am 11.02.2007 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> mist mir fehlt nur noch bild 2, ist es nun ein shooter oder ein action adventure und heisst lang erwartet, er ist noch nicht draußen? verzweifel bald daran und hab von den shhoter die bilder schon x mal durchgeschaut



ist ein shooter der was mit dem betakey zu tun hat...
hast du vielleicht einen tipp für bild 5 für mich


----------



## felsensprenger (11. Februar 2007)

neo2kx am 11.02.2007 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> mist mir fehlt nur noch bild 2, ist es nun ein shooter oder ein action adventure und heisst lang erwartet, er ist noch nicht draußen? verzweifel bald daran und hab von den shhoter die bilder schon x mal durchgeschaut



PC Games definiert es als Action-Adventure, auch wenn es meiner Meinung nach mit Ego-Shooter treffender ist.


----------



## Meat-Mincer (11. Februar 2007)

neo2kx am 11.02.2007 15:33 schrieb:
			
		

> mist mir fehlt nur noch bild 2, ist es nun ein shooter oder ein action adventure und heisst lang erwartet, er ist noch nicht draußen? verzweifel bald daran und hab von den shhoter die bilder schon x mal durchgeschaut



ich verzweifel nicht am 5. sondern am 2. Bild, hab schon ein paar tausend Bilder durchgeschaut, entweder ich schau am falschen Ort oder ich bin einfach nur blind.


----------



## Starsucker (11. Februar 2007)

Meat-Mincer am 11.02.2007 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> neo2kx am 11.02.2007 15:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ging mir genauso. Ist aber ganz einfach. Welcher Shooter wird denn schon lang erwartet? Könnte bald auch eine Beta zu dem Spiel geben.^^


----------



## neo2kx (11. Februar 2007)

von dem hab ich die bilder auch schon x mal durchgehabt... also auf ein neues
nochmal durchschaun


----------



## felsensprenger (11. Februar 2007)

neo2kx am 11.02.2007 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> von dem hab ich die bilder auch schon x mal durchgehabt... also auf ein neues
> nochmal durchschaun



Tip: Schau sie im Großformat und nicht nur in der Übersicht an.


----------



## neo2kx (11. Februar 2007)

super habs, ohne großformat echt nicht zu sehen.THX


----------



## Baccharus (11. Februar 2007)

Wie kriegt man eigentlich raus ob man einen Beta Key kriegt oder nicht? Ich habe eben alle Sachen gefunden und gesendet, wie stehen meine Chancen?   

Ich bin ja schon so aufgeregt, und ich würd kotzen wenn ich jetzt doch keinen Key kriegen würde   

Mfg Baccharus


----------



## mexa (11. Februar 2007)

jo wie viele keys sind noch da??


----------



## YinYang1988 (11. Februar 2007)

Man könnte doch schon die ersten Gewinner bekanntgeben, wenn es nach dem Prinzip läuft: Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zu erst . Wenn es nicht geht, dann müssen wir halt bis Mittwoch warte 

Das wird zwar hard aber das schaffen wir auch noch ^^


----------



## Supermax2007 (11. Februar 2007)

YinYang1988 am 11.02.2007 16:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte doch schon die ersten Gewinner bekanntgeben, wenn es nach dem Prinzip läuft: Wer zuerst kommt mahlt zu erst . Wenn es nicht geht, dann müssen wir halt bis Mittwoch warte
> 
> Das wird zwar hard aber das schaffen wir auch noch ^^



Jo wäre angenehm 
Aber gut, wenn die Beta morgen oder übermorgen beginnt, sind wir eh relativ spät dran mitm Mittwoch. Aber iss ja auch Wurst ^^


----------



## Sorec (11. Februar 2007)

Naja spät dran, ich bekomm am Mittwoch erst meinen neuen PC von daher ^^
Ratet mal für welches Game ich mir den gekauft hab hehe

Habe Bild 5 übrigends immer noch nicht... glaub ich bin blöd oder so, kann mir schon denken bzw. glaub ich zu wissen was es mit dem tipp auf sich hat, aber dann könnte der ja theoretisch an gültigkeit verlieren...
Ich hab auf alle fälle keinen plan wo ich da suchen soll, bilderforum natürlich schon durch, sogar politik.... oder ich bin blind....

Macht mich echt fertig ^^

mfg
Simon

P.S.: finds schon irgendwie doof das jetzt nach den tipps zu den ersten 4 bildern, auch von uns hier bei den kommentaren wohl jeder sofort die bilder findet... und ich hab mir da arbeit gemacht und 1000ende bilder durchgeklickt... naja hauptsache ich hab die links, auch wenn sie mir ohne 5 wohl nicht wirklich was bringen


----------



## Walkes100 (11. Februar 2007)

Hier wird in letzter Zeit eindeutig zu viel veraten!
Seid doch mal nicht so freizügig mit euren Hinweisen.

Das Prinzip mit wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst find ich gut, auch wenn´s schade ist, weil ich erst heute den Post gesehen hab!


----------



## Baccharus (11. Februar 2007)

Walkes100 am 11.02.2007 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird in letzter Zeit eindeutig zu viel veraten!
> Seid doch mal nicht so freizügig mit euren Hinweisen.
> 
> Das Prinzip mit wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst find ich gut, auch wenn´s schade ist, weil ich erst heute den Post gesehen hab!



Da bist du nicht der einzige der es erst heute gesehen hat


----------



## floopone (11. Februar 2007)

schade, dass die redakteure hier heute nicht reinschauen..  hab alle gefunden, für den 5en brauchte ich aber auch den tipp.. allerdings ist der tipp so genial, dass es mir wie schuppen von den augen fiel und innerhalb von sekunden gefunden war. denkt dran, nehmt die tipps aus dem beitrag hier (forum und so), kombiniert ein wenig rum und dann die 5, ja was könnte die 5 heißen? bumm, fertig


----------



## Sorec (11. Februar 2007)

Lol..... sry aber was anderes kann ich net sagen... und mal ehrlich ohne den tipp kann man sich ja TOT SUCHEN.... Hatte auch nen extremen Denkfehler drin...

Bin mal Siegeszigarre rauchen, aber zuvor putz ich mir nach zwei tagen endlich mal die Zähne, musste ja das Bild suchen 

mfg
Simon


----------



## Walkes100 (11. Februar 2007)

Glaubt ihr, dass schon 150 Leute die Antwort haben?
Ich meine, hier im Forum sagen bis jetzt ca. 15 Leute, dass sie es geschafft haben.
Laut Redaktion sind ca. gleich viele gültig eingegangen.
Sollen von mir aus noch 3 mal so viele Leute es geschafft haben, dass wären dann immer noch nur ~50 Keys die ausgespielt sind.


Bekommt man eigentlich eine Antwort, ob man es richtig gemacht hat (auch wenn ich nicht weiß, was man daran falsch machen kann. Entweder die Bilder passen überein oder nicht!).


----------



## Astricon (11. Februar 2007)

Walkes100 am 11.02.2007 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommt man eigentlich eine Antwort, ob man es richtig gemacht hat (auch wenn ich nicht weiß, was man daran falsch machen kann. Entweder die Bilder passen überein oder nicht!).


naja, du hast ja nicht umbedingt das bild(*.JPG), sondern auch mal was anderes wegen dem php^^

ich hab noch keine antwort^^


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2007)

Würde mich auch interessieren ob man ne Nachricht erhält ob die Links stimmen oder nicht.

Bekommen hab ich noch nix bis jetzt. 
Aber ich denke mal, meine Lösungslinks müssten schon die richtigen sein


----------



## Sorec (11. Februar 2007)

Glaub auch nicht das es schon über 50 richtige Antworten sind, gestern waren es ja erst 15 und glaub nicht das heute über 100 dazugekommen sind ^^

Naja mal abwarten, also fände ne Gewinnerliste ja nicht schlecht nur kann man die glaub ich schlecht veröffentlichen da ja normal nur die Email addy bekannt ist aber die mit dem Nick in zusammenhang bringen ?!? Glaube nicht das hier alle gewinner Email addys veröffentlicht werden ^^ ich hab bei meiner am Ende Simon (Sorec) geschrieben, aber ihr habt recht sone kurze Antwort ala "Glückwunsch" wäre schon ne sache


----------



## gordi1415 (11. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 11.02.2007 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaub auch nicht das es schon über 50 richtige Antworten sind, gestern waren es ja erst 15 und glaub nicht das heute über 100 dazugekommen sind ^^
> 
> Naja mal abwarten, also fände ne Gewinnerliste ja nicht schlecht nur kann man die glaub ich schlecht veröffentlichen da ja normal nur die Email addy bekannt ist aber die mit dem Nick in zusammenhang bringen ?!? Glaube nicht das hier alle gewinner Email addys veröffentlicht werden ^^ ich hab bei meiner am Ende Simon (Sorec) geschrieben, aber ihr habt recht sone kurze Antwort ala "Glückwunsch" wäre schon ne sache



Da stimme ich zu! Nur eine ganz kleine Mail mit Ja oder Nein würde reichen


----------



## Walkes100 (11. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 11.02.2007 17:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaub auch nicht das es schon über 50 richtige Antworten sind, gestern waren es ja erst 15 und glaub nicht das heute über 100 dazugekommen sind ^^
> 
> Naja mal abwarten, also fände ne Gewinnerliste ja nicht schlecht nur kann man die glaub ich schlecht veröffentlichen da ja normal nur die Email addy bekannt ist aber die mit dem Nick in zusammenhang bringen ?!? Glaube nicht das hier alle gewinner Email addys veröffentlicht werden ^^ ich hab bei meiner am Ende Simon (Sorec) geschrieben, aber ihr habt recht sone kurze Antwort ala "Glückwunsch" wäre schon ne sache




Überhaupt falls es wieder erwartend doch falsch gewesen wäre, würd ich es gerne wissen. Dann kann man es nämlich noch ein 2tes Mal probieren!


----------



## Astricon (11. Februar 2007)

Walkes100 am 11.02.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Überhaupt falls es wieder erwartend doch falsch gewesen wäre, würd ich es gerne wissen. Dann kann man es nämlich noch ein 2tes Mal probieren!


  
nicht das man sich hier die mühe macht und dann wegen "was weiß ich" einfach falsch liegt....


----------



## redfirediablo (11. Februar 2007)

Astricon am 11.02.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Walkes100 am 11.02.2007 17:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist Sonntag, ich glaub nicht das da heute noch eine Meldung kommt. Warten wir einfach mal den Montag ab. Wahrscheinlich werden (hoffentlich) alle die hier gesucht haben auch einen bekommen.


----------



## arnoldy (11. Februar 2007)

oh man ich such mir noch nen wolf - ich weiss wrum es im bild 5 geht

nur weiss ich wo genau das sein soll.......

ich dreh gleich durch !

hab alle anderen nach insgesamt 5 min gefunden nur dieses nicht - wo finde ich das denn ??? 

muss ja der duke sein   is das im forum - das bild oder ist das bei nem news eintrag ?? 

bin am ende


----------



## Sorec (11. Februar 2007)

Also ich glaub ja SebTh weiß schon wer sich hier die Mühe macht und alles mühevoll sucht, und denke mal er wird nicht so kleinlich sein wenn man sich vertippt oder so...


----------



## Walkes100 (11. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 11.02.2007 18:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich glaub ja SebTh weiß schon wer sich hier die Mühe macht und alles mühevoll sucht, und denke mal er wird nicht so kleinlich sein wenn man sich vertippt oder so...



Nur ob er die Zeit hat sich damit zu beschäftigen, wer fleißig war und wer nicht?
Ich finde jeder hier gibt sich mühe.
Die einen finden es halt schneller und die anderen brauchen ein wenig mehr Zeit.

Na egal, morgen wissen wir mehr!


----------



## floopone (11. Februar 2007)

arnoldy am 11.02.2007 18:13 schrieb:
			
		

> oh man ich such mir noch nen wolf - ich weiss wrum es im bild 5 geht
> 
> nur weiss ich wo genau das sein soll.......
> 
> ...



lol bei mir wars genau andersrum.. ich geb zu bild 3 + 4 waren sehr einfach aber bild 1 + 2 habe ich sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr lange gesucht (bestimmt 1 stunde pro bild). hab aber auch erst nachher hier gelesen, dass es beim einen um KEIN rennspiel geht und beim anderen um naja ihr wisst schon  bild 5 hab ich dann nach 2h suche abgebrochen und auf den tipp gewartet. 

wie kommt du drauf, dass es der duke ist bei bild 5? denk mal wir reden vom gleichen duke (nukem? )


----------



## Walkes100 (11. Februar 2007)

lol bei mir wars genau andersrum.. ich geb zu bild 3 + 4 waren sehr einfach aber bild 1 + 2 habe ich sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr lange gesucht (bestimmt 1 stunde pro bild). hab aber auch erst nachher hier gelesen, dass es beim einen um KEIN rennspiel geht und beim anderen um naja ihr wisst schon  bild 5 hab ich dann nach 2h suche abgebrochen und auf den tipp gewartet. 

[/quote]


Ich hab das erste Bild gleich gehabt. Kenne das Game ja schon in- und auswendig.
Das zweite Bild war ein wenig langwierig.
Das 3.  war auch klar und
das 4. Bild war auch nicht schwer zu finden. (Man muss nur SUCHEN)
Nur das 5. war fieß! Da kann man ja ohne Tipp ewig suchen!
(5 war mir eigentlich egal aber (!) war wichtig   )


----------



## arnoldy (11. Februar 2007)

war doch der duke nukem - ich find dieses scheiss bild nicht - und alle anderen hab ich son kack - wo soll das denn genau sein ??

kann mir einer noch nen besseren hin weis geben - will ja nicht die lösung nur ein tip mehr  bitte


----------



## Walkes100 (11. Februar 2007)

arnoldy am 11.02.2007 18:49 schrieb:
			
		

> war doch der duke nukem - ich find dieses scheiss bild nicht - und alle anderen hab ich son kack - wo soll das denn genau sein ??
> 
> kann mir einer noch nen besseren hin weis geben - will ja nicht die lösung nur ein tip mehr  bitte



Steht bereits alles im Forum!


----------



## arnoldy (11. Februar 2007)

ich bin kurz davor aufzugeben - ich bin wohl zu blöd 

dann wünsch ich euch viel spass beim mp zocken 

auch wenn ich mit euch gerne zocken würde 

tja kann man nichts machen 


viel spass 

greetz arni


----------



## Sorec (11. Februar 2007)

Also wenn man nach den paar Stunden schon aufgibt... ne ne ne
Du musst das mal so sehen, n paar von uns waren schon am suchen ohne jegliche Tipps !
Umso geiler ist dann das Gefühl wenn mans hat *g*

Aber du bringst mich da auf was, ist die erste Beta bei der ich (hoffentlich) mitmache, wie sieht sowas überhaupt aus, bzw wie läuft Stalker eig. im Multiplayer ?!? Ich mein, mir is klar, wir bekommen nen key, aber sind dann n paar tausend leute aufm Server und mehr nicht, halt nur die Betaplayer ?

Auch hab ich zwar etz nochmal nachgeschaut aber ich finde nix wo was steht zum thema Coop oder sowas, also ob man halt einfach auf nem Server is und sich auch gegenseitig abschießen kann oder eher wie World of Warcraft oder Diablo also eher sich helfen oder einfach jeder macht seine Mission 

Vllt weiß das ja einer, falls man auch so ne art "Clique" bilden kann wär ich sehr für ne PCG-Vereinigung ^^

(um ehrlihc zu sein, nach der ganzen sucherei von den bildern bin ich auch zu faul um auch noch news zu suchen wo drinstehen könnte wie das aussehen wird hehe)


----------



## arnoldy (11. Februar 2007)

die bilder 1-4 hab ich auch ohne tips gefunden - aber bild 5 hab ich so meine probleme . und da bin ich schon 10 std  gescht von daher ist das schon allmälich genug !


----------



## Supermax2007 (11. Februar 2007)

arnoldy am 11.02.2007 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> die bilder 1-4 hab ich auch ohne tips gefunden - aber bild 5 hab ich so meine probleme . und da bin ich schon 10 std  gescht von daher ist das schon allmälich genug !



Arnold, guck oben. Du hast ne PM....


----------



## Supermax2003 (11. Februar 2007)

Ok morgen müsste die Beta beginnen. Das ist zumindestens der Standardtermin ^^ Wenn sie beginnt haben wir noch keinen Key


----------



## gordi1415 (11. Februar 2007)

Supermax2003 am 11.02.2007 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok morgen müsste die Beta beginnen. Das ist zumindestens der Standardtermin ^^ Wenn sie beginnt haben wir noch keinen Key



Jo... aber ich denke morgen werden die bisherigen richtigen Einsendungen (zu denen ich auch gehöre   )  ihren Key bekommen.


----------



## Ghostface000 (11. Februar 2007)

Supermax2003 am 11.02.2007 21:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok morgen müsste die Beta beginnen. Das ist zumindestens der Standardtermin ^^ Wenn sie beginnt haben wir noch keinen Key




Wenn es sowieso danach geht: Wer zuerst kommt, malt zuerst..., dann könnte man die keys eigentlich auch schon versenden... Vieleicht ist das auch so geplant und der termin 13.02.07 23:59uhr ist der Zeitpunkt, zu dem die restlichen keys verfallen, d.h. man nicht mehr gewinnen kann.
Davon abgesehen bezweifle ich, dass es Morgen losgeht! Ich schätze auf Donnerstag  , auch wenn ich hoffe, dass es morgen losgeht.

Edit: Mist zu spät!!! ja ja Gordi du gehörst auch dazu....  

MFG Ghostface000


----------



## Sorec (11. Februar 2007)

Ich denke mal, da wir ja sowieso extreme freaks sind die sich die mühe machen und eine ganze hp nach 5 bildern durchsuchen, holen wir den tag schnell auf hehe. Wenns nach mir geht wäre Dienstag perfekt, denn genau dann kommt ja mein neuen pc 

Wie läuft sone beta eig. (bin zwar schon 22 ist aber meine erste ^^) also ich mein den key bekommen wir ja per mail, aber wo kann man sich die software downloaden oder so ?!? oder kommt das dann auch erst alles, weil ich mein das game wird wohl entsprechend groß sein also wird es wohl auch erst mal dauern bis man es downgeloaded hat...
Glaube deshalb auch erst das es ab donnerstag erst richtig los geht, von wegen alle habens runtergeladen (inkl. Server bricht zusammen usw ^^)

mfg
Simon

P.S.: Bringt es nicht unglück wenn wir alle so reden als ob wir schon sicher einen hätten ^^


----------



## golani79 (11. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 11.02.2007 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke mal, da wir ja sowieso extreme freaks sind die sich die mühe machen und eine ganze hp nach 5 bildern durchsuchen, holen wir den tag schnell auf hehe. Wenns nach mir geht wäre Dienstag perfekt, denn genau dann kommt ja mein neuen pc
> 
> Wie läuft sone beta eig. (bin zwar schon 22 ist aber meine erste ^^) also ich mein den key bekommen wir ja per mail, aber wo kann man sich die software downloaden oder so ?!? oder kommt das dann auch erst alles, weil ich mein das game wird wohl entsprechend groß sein also wird es wohl auch erst mal dauern bis man es downgeloaded hat...
> Glaube deshalb auch erst das es ab donnerstag erst richtig los geht, von wegen alle habens runtergeladen (inkl. Server bricht zusammen usw ^^)
> ...



Normalerweise bekommst du mit nem Beta Key auch ne URL von der du den Betaclient ziehen kannst.


----------



## Sorec (11. Februar 2007)

Nach der harten Arbeit könnte PcGames ja eig. scho nen eig. Downloadserver für uns 150 haben hehe


----------



## AnthraX17 (11. Februar 2007)

boah ich komm garnet mehr klar sehe schon nur noch foren seiten suche jezscho ewig nach dem bild5. 
evtl. noch ein ganz kleiner tip??
der rest war ja billig 

ach damn

ciao


----------



## Sorec (11. Februar 2007)

Also ich hab jetzt keine lust mehr tipps zu geben... hier stehen über 16 Seiten tipps und andere haben es auch ohne geschafft... glaube eh das es am Dienstag dann Tipps zu Bild 5 geben wird mit denen es JEDER schafft.... damit keine Keys übrig bleiben und finde es unfair den wirklich suchenden gegenüber wenn man so explizite lösungen gibt, was anderes könnte man nämlich nicht mehr geben da die tipps zu dem Bild schon direkt drauf hinweisen.... 
(Klar muss man suchen und es is ne menge arbeit, aber entweder is sie das wert oder nicht, hab mich am anfang auch aufgeführt aber hab halt weitergemacht  )

mfg
Simon


----------



## matthiasluedke (11. Februar 2007)

Hehe, ich glaub jetzt hab ich se alle zusammen!!! Ma schaun, o was draus wird  Viel Glück euch anderen.


----------



## felsensprenger (11. Februar 2007)

Die Beta kann man bestimmt auf Fileplanet downloaden:
http://www.fileplanet.com/betas/stalker_key_auth.aspx?f=173507


----------



## The-Witcher (11. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 11.02.2007 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> (Klar muss man suchen und es is ne menge arbeit, aber entweder is sie das wert oder nicht, hab mich am anfang auch aufgeführt aber hab halt weitergemacht  )
> 
> mfg
> Simon



Da steckt purer Ergeiz drinnen. 

Merke das Leben nimmt dir alles und gibt dir nichts zurück.


----------



## Sorec (11. Februar 2007)

Nimmt nicht eig. der Tod alles ? oder nimmt das Leben alles und der Tod erlöst dich dann vom Leben ?!?

Etz wirds hier auch noch philosophisch... oh mei, bin mal essen ^^


----------



## Ghostface000 (11. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 11.02.2007 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nimmt nicht eig. der Tod alles ? oder nimmt das Leben alles und der Tod erlöst dich dann vom Leben ?!?
> 
> Etz wirds hier auch noch philosophisch... oh mei, bin mal essen ^^




Um die Uhrzeit essen???
Das gesuche hat wohl deinen Rhythmus durcheinander gebracht?
 
Und an alle anderen keine Tipps mehr! Was soll denn SebTh morgen noch für Tipps geben, wenn man hier schon fast ne click-by-click Anleitung geboten bekommt?    

MFG Ghostface000


----------



## Sorec (11. Februar 2007)

Ghostface000 am 11.02.2007 22:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gesuche hat wohl deinen Rhythmus durcheinander gebracht?
> 
> Und an alle anderen keine Tipps mehr! Was soll denn SebTh morgen noch für Tipps geben, wenn man hier schon fast ne click-by-click Anleitung geboten bekommt?
> 
> MFG Ghostface000




Hat es ^^ naja hab Semesterferien das is wohl auch dran schuld hehe.
War ja wie davor geschrieben um sieben noch wach, wirklich wegen dem gesuchten (gut, kam von ner party, aber immerhin hehe)

Zu den Tipps, ganz meine Meinung....


----------



## mexa (12. Februar 2007)

hihi,

hab nen beta-key von oblivion-lost gewonnen


----------



## helmlein (12. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

also das letzte Bild war schon ecklig. Ich hoffe nur, dass es auch das richtige ist  Ich hab immer gedacht der Fat Bastard hat ein anderes Gesicht xD


----------



## matthiasluedke (12. Februar 2007)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele bislang die richtigen Lösungen abgeschickt haben , 
Mal schaun, ob ich nen Key bekomme, kann dann testen, ob mein rechner das gut mitmacht!


----------



## Baccharus (12. Februar 2007)

mexa am 12.02.2007 01:23 schrieb:
			
		

> hihi,
> 
> hab nen beta-key von oblivion-lost gewonnen



Woher weisst du das? Hast du ne Mail mit der bestätigung gekriegt??

Ich hätt so gerne ne bestätigung ob was angekommen ist, oder obs richtig ist, ich werd noch wahnsinnig o.O
Ich hab die ganze Zeit paranoia:"Ist die Mail vielleicht nicht angekommen? Dann würde ich keinen Key kriegen, auch wenn's richtig wäre!" Aargh    
So ne bestätigung, ein simples "ja/nein" oder ein "Die mail ist angekommen,  wir Benachrichtigen Sie über den Gewinn des Keys am Mittwoch" würde es ja schon tun.   

Soll ich mal ne Mail schicken, ob meine vorherige Stalker-Key-Mail angekommen ist?   

Mfg Baccharus


----------



## Ghostface000 (12. Februar 2007)

Wo ist eigentlich SebTh? Hat er Urlaub??? (wie ich
   ) Haben ihn ja schon ne ganze Weile nich mehr gesehn... Da hat der arme aber viele posts zu lesen, um auf dem neuesten Stand zu sein!  

MFG Ghostface000


----------



## helmlein (12. Februar 2007)

Ghostface000 am 12.02.2007 12:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist eigentlich SebTh? Hat er Urlaub??? (wie ich
> ) Haben ihn ja schon ne ganze Weile nich mehr gesehn... Da hat der arme aber viele posts zu lesen, um auf dem neuesten Stand zu sein!
> 
> MFG Ghostface000



Und wegen dem Tipps geben, wird das Gewinnspiel abgebrochen


----------



## Ghostface000 (12. Februar 2007)

helmlein am 12.02.2007 12:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ghostface000 am 12.02.2007 12:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wär mir wurst, da ich ja bereits alle hatte, als nur die offiziellen Tipps gegeben waren....
 
Also war ich einer der Ersten....

MFG Ghostface000


----------



## SebastianThoeing (12. Februar 2007)

Ich bin immer auf dem neuesten Stand  Bisher hab ich knapp 80 Bewerbungen bekommen. Ich hab natürlich wie immer die "Gib mir nen Key!"-Mails gelöscht. Waren ganz schon viele die geschrieben haben, sie hätten keinen Bock zu suchen, wollen aber trotzdem nen Key haben. Will wer noch mehr Tipps? Oder reicht das jetzt für Bild 5?


----------



## floopone (12. Februar 2007)

SebTh am 12.02.2007 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin immer auf dem neuesten Stand  Bisher hab ich knapp 80 Bewerbungen bekommen. Ich hab natürlich wie immer die "Gib mir nen Key!"-Mails gelöscht. Waren ganz schon viele die geschrieben haben, sie hätten keinen Bock zu suchen, wollen aber trotzdem nen Key haben. Will wer noch mehr Tipps? Oder reicht das jetzt für Bild 5?



für bild 5 ist das wirklich gut  bild 1 ist schwer, dafür vielleicht noch tipp (habs zwar schon aber hab LANGE gebraucht und war richtig glück bei mir )

wie istn das mit den keys? first come first serve? und wenn ja: wann bekommen wir denn die keys?


----------



## Ghostface000 (12. Februar 2007)

SebTh am 12.02.2007 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin immer auf dem neuesten Stand  Bisher hab ich knapp 80 Bewerbungen bekommen. Ich hab natürlich wie immer die "Gib mir nen Key!"-Mails gelöscht. Waren ganz schon viele die geschrieben haben, sie hätten keinen Bock zu suchen, wollen aber trotzdem nen Key haben. Will wer noch mehr Tipps? Oder reicht das jetzt für Bild 5?




Da ich ja schon geantwortet habe,(PS: Bekommen wir ne ANtwort? Nich dass ich denke alles in in Sack und Tüten und dass is meine mail in Tschenobyl gelandet
 ) hab ich ja schon einen, du(duzen ok oder?) kannst mir aber die restlichen 70 gleich mitgeben.... könnte die im Clan verteilen....lol....

MFG Ghostface000


----------



## matthiasluedke (12. Februar 2007)

SebTh am 12.02.2007 12:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin immer auf dem neuesten Stand  Bisher hab ich knapp 80 Bewerbungen bekommen. Ich hab natürlich wie immer die "Gib mir nen Key!"-Mails gelöscht. Waren ganz schon viele die geschrieben haben, sie hätten keinen Bock zu suchen, wollen aber trotzdem nen Key haben. Will wer noch mehr Tipps? Oder reicht das jetzt für Bild 5?


Ich würde sagen, dass es an Tipps reicht , durch die ganzen Tipps ist es wesentlich leichter geworden. Ist ja anscheinend nicht unlösbar, ansonsten hätten es nicht so viele gefunden. Außerdem ist es auch gerecht, wenn die die sich richtig mühe gegeben haben nen KEy bekommen.


----------



## Supermax2003 (12. Februar 2007)

Manche bekommen angeblich schon nen Key, aber es funzt noch nicht. Erst wenns losgeht, frage ich nach nem Key ^^ Vielleicht gehts eh erst Freitag oder so los. Dann reichts auch, wenn wir am Mittwoch den Key von PCG bekommen 

P.S. Nur 80 Leute haben es? Ui, dachte das würden noch viel mehr ^^ Aber iss ja auch noch bis morgen Nacht....^^


----------



## Rinderwaynsen (12. Februar 2007)

nunja ganz einfach ist es nicht aber mit den ganzen Tipps und etwas Wissen ist es in ner halben Stunde zu schaffen.
Am schwersten war allerdings Bild 2, den Ausschnitt hab ich im richtigen Bild  fast übersehen...


----------



## firewalker2k (12. Februar 2007)

Gewinnspiel kam heute raus, morgen ist Einsendeschluss - und Hinweise kommen in den nächsten Tagen? :-o


----------



## Baccharus (12. Februar 2007)

Ich bin der glücklichste Mensch der Welt


----------



## gordi1415 (12. Februar 2007)

Baccharus am 12.02.2007 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der glücklichste Mensch der Welt



Wieso? Haste nen Key?


----------



## Astricon (12. Februar 2007)

80 bewerbungen und davon fliegt die hälfte wegen "gib' mir mal nen key" weg^^

menno, ich will endlich eine bestätigung...


----------



## Walkes100 (12. Februar 2007)

Astricon am 12.02.2007 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> 80 bewerbungen und davon fliegt die hälfte wegen "gib' mir mal nen key" weg^^
> 
> menno, ich will endlich eine bestätigung...




Fänd ich auch super.
Es wurde doch reichen, wenn nur drinn steht: E-Mail gelandet - Antworten richtig bzw. falsch!

Ich kenn mich übrigens auch nicht aus. Wenn man diesen Key bekommt, muss man sich das Spiel dann Stundenlang herunterladen und wie lange ist so ein Key gültig?


----------



## Supermax2003 (12. Februar 2007)

Es wäre aber schön, wenn die ersten 15 oder wieviele das waren die Mail schon bald bekommen könnten  Denn dann hätte man auch Zugang zum Beta Forum auf Fileplanet, oder? ^^


----------



## xotoxic242 (12. Februar 2007)

firewalker2k am 12.02.2007 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Gewinnspiel kam heute raus, morgen ist Einsendeschluss - und Hinweise kommen in den nächsten Tagen? :-o



Guten Morgen!
Etwas Gebäck zum Kaffee vielleicht? Oder die Morgenpost??


----------



## ramon87 (12. Februar 2007)

Ich brauch noch nen Tipp für Bild 5! meine Birne raucht schon....habe heute meine letzten beiden Stunden Bio in der schule geschwänzt um zuhause weiter zu suchen! ich find Fieser Fettsack einfach nicht....ich heule bald


----------



## Supermax2003 (12. Februar 2007)

ramon87 am 12.02.2007 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich brauch noch nen Tipp für Bild 5! meine Birne raucht schon....habe heute meine letzten beiden Stunden Bio in der schule geschwänzt um zuhause weiter zu suchen! ich find Fieser Fettsack einfach nicht....ich heule bald



Hehe geil  Ja wieso denn nicht! Gibt doch genug Tipps mittlerweile! Wo suchst du denn um Himmels Willen? ^^ Die Zahl 5 sagt doch auch einiges....


----------



## ramon87 (12. Februar 2007)

Supermax2003 am 12.02.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ramon87 am 12.02.2007 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


das isses ja! ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich suche...suche überall! mich regt schon auf warum die NR 5 bei most wanted charts fehlt und und und! raucht schon ausn ohren


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

Hmm wieso spricht Sebth auf einmal von "Bewerbungen" und nicht mehr von Gewinnern *hust*
Naja ich hoffe mal aufs beste aber er könnte zumindest sagen wann die rausgehen nicht das mein Spamschutz oder sowas anspringt ! ! !
Wär ja ziemlich übel hehe

mfg
Simon


----------



## Baccharus (12. Februar 2007)

gordi1415 am 12.02.2007 14:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Baccharus am 12.02.2007 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist mein Geheimnis  
Aber eins kann ich verraten: Ich freu mich schon auf Mittwoch


----------



## Supermax2003 (12. Februar 2007)

Ne also wie genau wird das denn nun geregelt? Alle, die am Samstag die richtigen Links geschickt haben, bekommen nen Key? Sebth? ^^


----------



## ramon87 (12. Februar 2007)

gucke schon im quelltext!...............voll verzweifelt


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

Er hat doch gesagt, Windhundverfahren, wer zuerst die richtige Lösung hat, der bekommt nen Key, und wenns "erst" 80 leute sind, bekommt meiner logischen schlussvolgerung nach jeder der die richtige Lösung geschickt hat nen Key 
Also wenn ihr denkt ihr habt die richtige Lösung und bekommt dann am Mittwoch keinen, is die Mail wohl nicht angekommen (das nur damit ihr euch noch mehr sorgen macht hehe)

Neh im ernst, ich hoffe ja das SebTh dann am Mittwoch um 00.00 Uhr da is um die Keys zu verschicken, das Downloaden von dem Game wird wohl auch noch dauern...

mfg
Simon


----------



## Baccharus (12. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 12.02.2007 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ihr denkt ihr habt die richtige Lösung und bekommt dann am Mittwoch keinen, is die Mail wohl nicht angekommen (das nur damit ihr euch noch mehr sorgen macht hehe)


Ich hab vorgesorgt, um sowas zu verhindern. Auf 2 Mail Clients mehrere Mails geschickt


----------



## Supermax2003 (12. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 12.02.2007 16:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat doch gesagt, Windhundverfahren, wer zuerst die richtige Lösung hat, der bekommt nen Key, und wenns "erst" 80 leute sind, bekommt meiner logischen schlussvolgerung nach jeder der die richtige Lösung geschickt hat nen Key
> Also wenn ihr denkt ihr habt die richtige Lösung und bekommt dann am Mittwoch keinen, is die Mail wohl nicht angekommen (das nur damit ihr euch noch mehr sorgen macht hehe)
> 
> Neh im ernst, ich hoffe ja das SebTh dann am Mittwoch um 00.00 Uhr da is um die Keys zu verschicken, das Downloaden von dem Game wird wohl auch noch dauern...
> ...



Ja aber wenns am Ende mehr als 150 haben, möchte ich ja trotzdem einen ^^


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

@supermax: NEIN, windhundverfahren heißt, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst, also wenn du etz deine Lösung geschickt hast und diese stimmt und ist angekommen bekommst du SICHER einen Key....

@Baccharus: Außer sowas regt ihn auf weil er ne menge mails löschen muss und löscht gleich alle deine mails hehe

mfg
Simon


----------



## Baccharus (12. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 12.02.2007 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> @supermax: NEIN, windhundverfahren heißt, wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst, also wenn du etz deine Lösung geschickt hast und diese stimmt und ist angekommen bekommst du SICHER einen Key....
> 
> @Baccharus: Außer sowas regt ihn auf weil er ne menge mails löschen muss und löscht gleich alle deine mails hehe
> 
> ...



Ich konnt nicht sicher genug sein, und meine Bemühungen tragen Früchte... verstrahlte Früchte...


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

Leute lasst euch nicht verrückt machen ^^ SebTh wird denk ich dazu schon was sagen wer wann nen Betakey bekommt, denke mal nen echten Key hat noch keiner, also ganz ruhig bleiben und SebTh NICHT mit mails zumüllen ^^

mfg
Sorec


----------



## ramon87 (12. Februar 2007)

Yeah! Ich doofe sau!!!! Habs endlich! Bio schwänzen hat sich gelohnt   
muss mich jetzt zwar hinsetzen und Bio nachholen aber EGAL! Hört ihr? EGAAAL ^^


----------



## Baccharus (12. Februar 2007)

ramon87 am 12.02.2007 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Yeah! Ich doofe sau!!!! Habs endlich! Bio schwänzen hat sich gelohnt
> muss mich jetzt zwar hinsetzen und Bio nachholen aber EGAL! Hört ihr? EGAAAL ^^


Genau das ist die richtige Einstellung!  


Spoiler



Und gerade jetzt müssten alle 150 Keys weg sein, und alles war umsonst


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

Wie schadenfroh kann man sein ^^ ne ne ne


----------



## golani79 (12. Februar 2007)

Baccharus am 12.02.2007 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> ramon87 am 12.02.2007 17:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das wäre dann aber eine ziemlich hässliche Sache


----------



## Walkes100 (12. Februar 2007)

Mitlerweile sucht wohl eh niemand mehr, also was soll´s:


Spoiler



Die richtigen Seiten für die Bilder sind die, die ich abgesendet hab!
Hast wohl schon gedacht ich würde hier die Links schreiben, was?
Naja, vielleicht am Wochenende.  




Hab aber wirklich bedenken, ob meine Mail angekommen ist.
Das Internet ist ja nicht sehr zuverlässig und so ein Pech wie ich immer hab!  
Ich hab bis jetzt noch nie irgendwas brauchbares gewonnen, nur Werbeartikel!


----------



## Baccharus (12. Februar 2007)

Walkes100 am 12.02.2007 17:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Mitlerweile sucht wohl eh niemand mehr, also was soll´s:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Wenn ich einen Key kriegen sollte, und du keinen, bin ich so freundlich, und werde dir als Trost ein paar Screenshots senden


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

Leute, bleibt mal ruhig ^^ erst gehts los und jeder flippt aus weil der die links nicht findet, und jetzt flippt jeder aus weil er nicht sicher sein kann ob die emails angekommen sind ^^ ne ne ne

Wenn ihr ne falsche adresse oder so angegeben hättet wäre ne fehlermeldung gekommen das die mail nicht zugestellt werden konnte... also bleibt mal ruhig 
Ich kann mir auch nicht 100% sicher sein aber was solls, einfach mal abwarten, vor allem von wem sollen denn dann die 80 einsendungen sein wenn von uns KEINE EINZIGE angekommen ist hehe

Hier schieben aber einige ne ganz schöne paranoia *g*

mfg
Simon


----------



## Walkes100 (12. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 12.02.2007 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ihr ne falsche adresse oder so angegeben hättet wäre ne fehlermeldung gekommen das die mail nicht zugestellt werden konnte... also bleibt mal ruhig
> Ich kann mir auch nicht 100% sicher sein aber was solls, einfach mal abwarten, vor allem von wem sollen denn dann die 80 einsendungen sein wenn von uns KEINE EINZIGE angekommen ist hehe



Okay, du hast mich ein wenig beruhigt, aber ich hab glaub ich ein anderes Problem. Wie viel GB muss man den da in etwa downloaden?
Ich hab im Monat nur 2 GB frei, alles darüber hinaus wird teuer!  

@ Baccharus: Danke, wenigstens etwas!


----------



## firewalker2k (12. Februar 2007)

xotoxic242 am 12.02.2007 15:50 schrieb:
			
		

> firewalker2k am 12.02.2007 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Äh? Ich kapiers immer noch nicht ^^


----------



## Ghostface000 (12. Februar 2007)

firewalker2k am 12.02.2007 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 12.02.2007 15:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mensch Firewalker....  
Ich weiß was du eigentlich meintest.... du fragst deswegen: 12.02.2007 08:41 Uhr - PC Games verlost ab heute satte 150 Betakeys........stimmts??? Aber das gewinnspiel läuft nich erst seit heute, sondern bereits seit Freitag... Dadurch dürfte das mit den Hinweisen für dich viel mehr Sinn ergeben.   

MFG Ghostface000


----------



## firewalker2k (12. Februar 2007)

Ah, jetzt ergibt das auch einen Sinn


----------



## Baccharus (12. Februar 2007)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, die "Ich find Bild X nicht! Ich könnt verrückt werden..!"-Posts haben nachgelassen. Entweder haben alle die Bilder gefunden, oder aufgegeben. Ich frage mich gerade was passiert, wenn nicht alle 150 Keys vergeben werden, gibts dann mehr für die, die die Links gekriegt haben?


----------



## matthiasluedke (12. Februar 2007)

Walkes100 am 12.02.2007 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorec am 12.02.2007 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lasst uns mal  bis Mittwoch warten, dann sehen wir, wers bekommt und wieviel tausend MB das sind. Mir persönlich ists egal hab ne Flat )
Kommt Zeit kommt Rat.


----------



## Ghostface000 (12. Februar 2007)

ALLE, DIE KEINEN KEY HABEN-----> SOFORT ZU SPIELETESTER.COM.... 
DA BEKOMMT IHR DEN IN ZWEI MINUTEN!!!!!

ZACK ZACK ZACK LOS LOS LOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Supermax2003 (12. Februar 2007)

Ghostface000 am 12.02.2007 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ALLE, DIE KEINEN KEY HABEN-----> SOFORT ZU SPIELETESTER.COM....
> DA BEKOMMT IHR DEN IN ZWEI MINUTEN!!!!!
> 
> ZACK ZACK ZACK LOS LOS LOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Das ist irgendwie ein riesen Witz wenn das echt stimmt! Vor allem sollens ja nur 50 sein.....irgendwie müssten die viel schneller weg sein, oder? ^^
Also ich weiß noch nicht...aber affig isses auf jedenfall


----------



## Denzio (12. Februar 2007)

Ghostface000 am 12.02.2007 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ALLE, DIE KEINEN KEY HABEN-----> SOFORT ZU SPIELETESTER.COM....
> DA BEKOMMT IHR DEN IN ZWEI MINUTEN!!!!!
> 
> ZACK ZACK ZACK LOS LOS LOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Hab mich da angemeldet ... hoffentlich klappt es dort , weil beim Rätsel hab ich nur 1,2,4 Bild heraus gefunden und ich sitze hier schon 8 Stunden nur wegen Bild 5 und Bild 3 hab ich auch noch nicht rausgefunden , naja ich versuchs mal weiter ... die Tipps hilfe mir nicht richtig auf die Sprüngen und dat is verdamtm peinlich wenn hier nur Leute sind die das Rätsel da schon geknackt haben  
Also wenn jemand noch total gütig sein sollte wär ich ihm sehr dankbar .. wenn nicht kann ich das verstehen


----------



## Ghostface000 (12. Februar 2007)

Die keys auf spieletester.com sind noch nich vergriffen, weil fast keiner die seite kennt... Guck bloß mal in deren Forum da is nix los...
Schreibt in die mail nix rein! Hab eine mit text geschickt, da kam nix zurück. dann hab ich später noch eine leere von einem anderen emailkonto gesendet und hatte mein passwort nach zwei Minuten.

MFG Ghostface000


----------



## Baccharus (12. Februar 2007)

Ghostface000 am 12.02.2007 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Die keys auf spieletester.com sind noch nich vergriffen, weil fast keiner die seite kennt... Guck bloß mal in deren Forum da is nix los...
> Schreibt in die mail nix rein! Hab eine mit text geschickt, da kam nix zurück. dann hab ich später noch eine leere von einem anderen emailkonto gesendet und hatte mein passwort nach zwei Minuten.
> 
> MFG Ghostface000



Wenn es so unbekannt ist, wieso hat es dann 50 Beta-Keys für Stalker?   
Mir kommt das etwas Spanisch vor  


Spoiler



Wenn das wahr ist: Tun mir die Leute leid, die den ganzen Tag gesucht haben, nichts gefunden haben, und jetzt off sind. Morgen kommen sie wieder on, und sehen, das es für nichtmal einen Fingerkrum machen 50 Keys gab, und die Vergriffen sind


----------



## xotoxic242 (12. Februar 2007)

Ghostface000 am 12.02.2007 19:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Die keys auf spieletester.com sind noch nich vergriffen, weil fast keiner die seite kennt... Guck bloß mal in deren Forum da is nix los...
> Schreibt in die mail nix rein! Hab eine mit text geschickt, da kam nix zurück. dann hab ich später noch eine leere von einem anderen emailkonto gesendet und hatte mein passwort nach zwei Minuten.
> 
> MFG Ghostface000





C H E A T E R ! !


----------



## Denzio (12. Februar 2007)

xotoxic242 am 12.02.2007 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ghostface000 am 12.02.2007 19:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL ich versuch trotzdem mein Glück weiter hier ... ich hab jetzt 4 Bilder nur noch 5 fehlt ... es kann ja nicht sooo viele Leute geben die sich den Stress geamcht haben und alle Bilder heraus gefudnen haben....


----------



## xotoxic242 (12. Februar 2007)

Achja, eben auf Spielestester.com auf der Site:

UPDATE (19:35 Uhr):


WIR HABEN LEIDER KEINE KEYS MEHR ZUR VERFÜGUNG! Tut uns leid, aber die verfügbaren Keys waren binnen weniger Minuten vergriffen.


----------



## Walkes100 (12. Februar 2007)

Ich versuch´s dort gar nicht! Wenn´s hier nicht klappt dann ist es mir wohl nicht vergönnt!

An alle anderen: Viel


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

Okay, also braucht Ghostface ja keinen Key mehr ^^ 
Wenn ich also doch keinen bekomme meld ich mich mal bei dir hehe...
Und das mit den tipps zu bildern hat nicht abgenommen, man wird jetzt nur direkt per PN belästigt ^^ GEBT ES AUF ES GAB SCHON GENÜGEND TIPPS.... 
man o man...

Glaub SebTh hat auch langsam genug und keinen bock mehr reinzuschaun 

Ne im ernst, er wird wohl noch mehr zu tun haben *g*

Ich versuchs auch nur hier, die Keys von spieletester sind außerdem schon vergeben, und wenns hier nicht klappen sollte lass ichs bleiben, wäre sehr schade, sollte nämlich der einstand für meinen neuen Rechner werden 

P.S.: Ist schon krass, erst kam die Phase "ich find das bild nicht AHHHHHHHH" dann kam "Yeah, is alles abgeschickt, freu mich scho auf den Key (bin mir sicher das ich einen bekomme" danach  "Ob die Mail wirklich angekommen is AHHHHHHH" und etz macht sich im Forum langsam die Stimmung "Ach egal, bei meinem Glück wirds eh nix *schnief*" breit ^^ is das geil....



Spoiler



Wer das hier liest ist eindeutig zu neugierig ^^


----------



## Ghostface000 (12. Februar 2007)

xotoxic242 am 12.02.2007 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ghostface000 am 12.02.2007 19:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich nix cheater!  
hab ja deswegen nich 2 bekommen! wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst gilt auch dort. Hab ja zuerst ganz formell nen riesigen text aus meinen Fingern gequält.

Drück euch die Daumen, dass ihr auch einen bekommt!

MFG Ghostface000


----------



## Ghostface000 (12. Februar 2007)

€dit: Sorec
kein problem! somit hast du, falls du keinen bekommst, meinen reserviert!   

Das sollte eigentlich ein edit zu meinem vorherigen post sein... hab aus versehen den falschen button erwisch...sorry 

MFG Ghostface000


----------



## Denzio (12. Februar 2007)

Ghostface000 am 12.02.2007 19:47 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 12.02.2007 19:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alle weg ^^....

NAJA ... ich veruschs weiter hier .... 
brauch nur noch Bild 5 ^^ und will es langsam rauskriegen weil ich habe für meinen Geschmack zu viele Stunden ja wirklich Stunden meines LEbens dafür geopfert xD ....
aber jetzt noch der finale GANG ZU KEYYYYYYYY


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

@Ghostface: Alles klar ^^ aber sollte hier eig. schon klappen hehe

Man kann hier auch fast nicht mehr editieren weil immer wenn man dabei ist schreibt ein anderer nen Eintrag und dann klappts nicht mehr ^^ Sind zwar nicht viele hier aber wohl recht fleißig hehe
Bin schon gespannt wenn dann Mittwoch is und keiner schreibt mehr weil jeder das game zieht und zockt hehe
Oder erst mal kommt "wo kann man das ziehen, wie läufts bei euch usw. ^^"

@ der typ der nur 2 gb im monat hat:

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es ÜBER 2 gb sind zum ziehen, die meisten aktuellen Demos haben ja schon die Größe, aber mal abwarten...


----------



## Baccharus (12. Februar 2007)

Denzio am 12.02.2007 19:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ghostface000 am 12.02.2007 19:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tust du mir den gefallen ein Foto von deinem Gesicht zu machen, wenn alle Keys weg sind, und du noch immer nicht alle Bilder gefunden hast? Das wär sooo nett!


----------



## Walkes100 (12. Februar 2007)

SebTh ist schon längst zu Hause und spielt mit einem der Key´s S.T.A.L.K.E.R. und lacht sich krumm, wenn er sieht was wir hier alles für einen Key machen. (Oder er schreibt an der neuen PC Games. In diesem Fall: Wie wär´s denn mit einem lobenden Bericht über unseren Eifer und unsere Hartnäckigkeit?    )

Ich finde es allerdings merkwürdig, dass hier kaum mehr Leute sind.
Kann ja nicht jeder der gestern noch am Verzweifeln war, alles von jetzt auf hier gelöst haben?

@ Sorec: Die Nummer mit den Nachrichten ist wirklich das Letzte.
Ich mein, im Forum sind ja mittlerweile genug Hilfen zu finden!

Und falls uns der Hüter der Key´s doch noch zu schaut:
Bekommen wir einen neuen Zwischenstand?
In letzter Zeit hat sich ja nicht viel getan (jedenfalls im Forum) , oder doch?
Wie viele Key´s sind denn mitlerweile vergeben?


----------



## Denzio (12. Februar 2007)

Baccharus am 12.02.2007 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Denzio am 12.02.2007 19:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  = das dürfte so aussehen ... ne wat solls ich glaubi ch schaff das nicht mehr mein kopf tut weh lol....

nur wegen dem letzten drecks Bild   

aber es macht keinen sinn mehr hahahaha das is total krank wat ich hier mache ... vll hat ja irgendjemand nen Key in nem Forum übrig für mich oder so ...


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

Also komm, bei mir warens Tage, keine Stunden, und ich hab noch ohne Tipps gesucht, und nach dem tipp von Bild 5 hab ich es auch relativ schnell gefunden, naja okay weil ich wohl auch alles andere durch hatte hehe

Ich denk mir nur wenn einer es noch nicht gefunden hat und dann kommt raus wo es is denkt sich nur jeder LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL ^^

Fände es aber vllt trotzdem nicht verkehrt wenn man den andern dann noch die möglichkeit gibt die Keys zu bekommen, zB 4 stunden vor ende des Gewinnspiels noch nen finalen extremen Tipp zu bild 5 ^^ weil wenn welche übrig bleiben is wohl auch doof.
Oder die müssen dann was anderes machen... hehe (und ich kenne das gefühl, man würde an einem gewissen punkt wenn man bild 5 einfach nicht findet ALLES dafür tun *g*)

Aber im ernst, habe gerade irgendwie nicht das gefühl das mehr als vllt 2-3 leute noch die bilder suchen...

mfg
Simon


----------



## jbez2k (12. Februar 2007)

Ich drücke nur die ganze Zeit F5 und lese hier nur mit   
hoffentlich gibts die ersten Keys schon vorher 

Ich verrate auch nichts


----------



## Walkes100 (12. Februar 2007)

jbez2k am 12.02.2007 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich drücke nur die ganze Zeit F5 und lese hier nur mit
> hoffentlich gibts die ersten Keys schon vorher
> 
> Ich verrate auch nichts




Das mit F5 wusste ich noch gar nicht, danke!


----------



## mexa (12. Februar 2007)

die beta-phase hat begomnnen, der client kann runtergeladen werden, gut für die, die einen key haben  in 40 min kann ich anfangen (fileplanet, mach schneller!!!)


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

Okay, also falls es morgen um 20 Uhr noch leute gibt die das bild nicht finden werde ich wohl mal alle Tipps aus dem Thread hier zusammenfassen die auch stimmen. Habs mir nämlich gerade durchgelesen und da gibts auch "tipps" wonach man wohl total verwirrt wird ^^
Und ich finde das nur fair... also bevor welche übrig bleiben und natürlich wenn SebTh nicht noch nen offiziellen tip gibt ^^

Aber kommt Leute, hier muss man jetzt ja auch schon 23 Seiten durchlesen hehe


----------



## Walkes100 (12. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 12.02.2007 20:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber kommt Leute, hier muss man jetzt ja auch schon 23 Seiten durchlesen hehe



Besser als Hunderte von Bilder durch zu sehen, wie die meisten von uns!


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

Hast auch wieder recht, aber ich mein für nen Tipp der was bringen würde lese ich drei die mich eig. nur verwirren... hab wegen sonem Tipp z.B. das gesammte Politik forum durch..... mach das erst mal ^^

@mexa: 
naja ich warte eh noch auf meinen neuen pc, müsste morgen eig. kommen hehe

Sag mal wie groß isn das zum Downloaden das du nur 40 min brauchst bzw. was hast für ein DSL ?!?

Muss man sich bei Fileplanet nicht eig. kostenpflichtig anmelden ? 
(fände es immer noch geil wenn PCG das selber zum download auf dem high speed server anbietet für die 150 hehe)


----------



## xotoxic242 (12. Februar 2007)

mexa am 12.02.2007 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> die beta-phase hat begomnnen, der client kann runtergeladen werden, gut für die, die einen key haben  in 40 min kann ich anfangen (fileplanet, mach schneller!!!)



Jo.........Messer in den bauch rammen und dann noch schön drehen, wa?


----------



## Walkes100 (12. Februar 2007)

PS.: Mal was anderes (ohne jetzt komplett vom Thema abzuschweifen): Schon den neuen Look der Startseite betrachtet?
Ich find´s gut aber wo ist die alte Spate "Interaktiv" mit den Umfragen hingekommen?


----------



## Denzio (12. Februar 2007)

HÄÄ LINK ???

Wosteht das, dass die Beta-Phase eben begonnen hat ich kann nix fidnen ... gi ma bitte nen Link


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

Naja ich nehm mal an er kann etz halt mit seinem Key den er NICHT hier bekommen hat bei Fileplanet Stalker runterladen und dann zocken.... also das kann man ja immer wieder versuchen, und es wurde ja schon vorher gesagt das die Beta am Montag beginnt...

Naja wie auch immer, kann es sein das wir hier mit dem Thread nen MEGA traffic verursachen hehe weil irgendwie spinnt die seite bei mir manchmal


----------



## Baccharus (12. Februar 2007)

Denzio am 12.02.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> HÄÄ LINK ???
> 
> Wosteht das, dass die Beta-Phase eben begonnen hat ich kann nix fidnen ... gi ma bitte nen Link



1. Wieso gibts schon die Beta Version zum download, wenn wir noch keine Keys haben?    
2. In welcher Sprache ist die Beta überhaupt? schlecht wäre russisch, besser wäre Englisch, am besten wäre schon Eingedeutscht und synchronisiert


----------



## Walkes100 (12. Februar 2007)

Ich werd jetzt dann mal aufhören.
Schreibst nicht zu viel, ich komm morgen erst spät Heim und will mich nicht durch 10 neue Seiten wühlen!


----------



## Denzio (12. Februar 2007)

Ich nehme Englisch an ... Deutsch wäre auch möglich da das Spiel ja so gut wie fertig ist .... und wir Deutsche ja eine eigene Beta haben ^^ ... naja ich weiss es nicht genau hab aber nahcgeguckt es stimmt man kann den Clienten schon ziehen ... es wird ernst leute...


----------



## Baccharus (12. Februar 2007)

Walkes100 am 12.02.2007 20:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd jetzt dann mal aufhören.
> Schreibst nicht zu viel, ich komm morgen erst spät Heim und will mich nicht durch 10 neue Seiten wühlen!


Ich schau das ich nicht drüber komm 

@Denzio: Ich werde bis Mittwoch warten, um dann mit allen Forenmitgliedern gemeinsam mit 15kb/s die Stalker Mod herunterladen! Das nenn ich Gemeinschaftsgefühl, so bleibt viel... SEHR viel Zeit, um zu reden, und diese Kommentare über die 100-Seiten-Grenze zu schieben


----------



## xotoxic242 (12. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 12.02.2007 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich nehm mal an er kann etz halt mit seinem Key den er NICHT hier bekommen hat bei Fileplanet Stalker runterladen und dann zocken.... also das kann man ja immer wieder versuchen, und es wurde ja schon vorher gesagt das die Beta am Montag beginnt...
> 
> Naja wie auch immer, kann es sein das wir hier mit dem Thread nen MEGA traffic verursachen hehe weil irgendwie spinnt die seite bei mir manchmal




Kann gut sein.Bei mir geht auch alles total langsam.


----------



## mexa (12. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 12.02.2007 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich nehm mal an er kann etz halt mit seinem Key den er NICHT hier bekommen hat bei Fileplanet Stalker runterladen und dann zocken.... also das kann man ja immer wieder versuchen, und es wurde ja schon vorher gesagt das die Beta am Montag beginnt...
> 
> Naja wie auch immer, kann es sein das wir hier mit dem Thread nen MEGA traffic verursachen hehe weil irgendwie spinnt die seite bei mir manchmal


 
jo der key ist von oblivion-lost. hab dsl600 bei 440mb ist aber fileplanet, und da geht es nicht so schnell....


----------



## xotoxic242 (12. Februar 2007)

Baccharus am 12.02.2007 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Denzio am 12.02.2007 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brauch man denn unbedingt für ne MULTIPLAYER BETA deutsche Sprache???
Einfach Connecten und los.


----------



## Denzio (12. Februar 2007)

Ja ich hab mit Englisch so oder so kein Problem erstrecht nicht beim MP ^^


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

Wo kann ich denn den Clienten ziehen ? weil wenn ich am Donnerstag meinen pc bekomme (mit neuer festplatte da sata usw) will ich mir das nicht nochmal ziehen...

Was muss ich da genau downloaden damit es funzt ? also kann ich den client auch ohne key downloaden ? wenn ja wo ?

Ach ja, sind 440 mb nicht sehr sehr wenig oder versteh ich da was falsch ?!?
bzw fehlt da ne 0 ^^

mfg
Simon


----------



## xotoxic242 (12. Februar 2007)

Also ich hab anscheinend kein Glück gehabt.Scheiße.
Hab gestern nachn Mittag die Lösung hingeschickt.Bisher keine Mail.
Kann doch nicht sein das alle Keys schon weg sind.


----------



## The-Witcher (12. Februar 2007)

THQ hats wiedermal voll geschafft viele zu verärgern. Was für ne Frechheit, da habe ich bei *THQ* um nen Key mitgespielt und jetz erfahre ich dass die von Oblivion Lost und auch andere SCHON ZOCKEN KÖNNEN. Ich und 199 andere HABEN NEN SCH**** BEKOMMEN, DANKE THQ. 

Also ich zock dann Stalker wenn ich den Key dann mal endlich habe (nochmals Dank an THQ) an und werde meinen Key für alle zur verfügung online stellen.


----------



## mexa (12. Februar 2007)

ne braucht den key zb von pcg. nach dem eingeben bekommste erst den "echten", den du zum spielen brauchst...


----------



## Denzio (12. Februar 2007)

xotoxic242 am 12.02.2007 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab anscheinend kein Glück gehabt.Scheiße.
> Hab gestern nachn Mittag die Lösung hingeschickt.Bisher keine Mail.
> Kann doch nicht sein das alle Keys schon weg sind.






HEY guck mal in dein Postfach .. da liegt was für dich


----------



## xotoxic242 (12. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 12.02.2007 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann ich denn den Clienten ziehen ? weil wenn ich am Donnerstag meinen pc bekomme (mit neuer festplatte da sata usw) will ich mir das nicht nochmal ziehen...
> 
> Was muss ich da genau downloaden damit es funzt ? also kann ich den client auch ohne key downloaden ? wenn ja wo ?
> 
> ...



Also ich denke mal man muß sich hier :http://www.fileplanet.com/promotions/stalker/login.aspx mit seinem Fileplanet Account einloggen und dann gibt man das Beta Passwort bzw. Key ein.Danach dürfte man Zugang zum Clienten haben.
Oder weiß es jemand ganz genau?


----------



## Rinderwaynsen (12. Februar 2007)

wie sollten die von pcgames auch jetzt schon die keys verschicken, wenn es offiziell noch ne verlosung bis zum mittwoch ist. an die regeln müssen die sich auch halten


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

Werde hier etz per PN schon beta keys verteilt ? 
Naja ich hab auch noch keinen aber wie gesagt die von PCG gibts auch erst am Mittwoch, also hoffe ich zumindest 

mfg
Simon


----------



## oceano (12. Februar 2007)

The-Witcher am 12.02.2007 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> THQ hats wiedermal voll geschafft viele zu verärgern. Was für ne Frechheit, da habe ich bei *THQ* um nen Key mitgespielt und jetz erfahre ich dass die von Oblivion Lost und auch andere SCHON ZOCKEN KÖNNEN. Ich und 199 andere HABEN NEN SCH**** BEKOMMEN, DANKE THQ.
> 
> Also ich zock dann Stalker wenn ich den Key dann mal endlich habe (nochmals Dank an THQ) an und werde meinen Key für alle zur verfügung online stellen.



Unfassbar! Da verlost ein Publisher schonmal unter einer breiten Masse sauviele Beta-Keys auf die theoretisch ein jeder eine Chance hat, und dann wird auch noch rumgemault.   

Oh, und andere können schon zocken? Wie böööööööööse!!!!!!   

Ich hoffe, du bekommt jetzt wenigstens von THQ dein Geld zurück..... ach nee, war ja eine Gratis-Aktion   

Kennst du den Spruch: Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul?


----------



## H0RUS (12. Februar 2007)

oh mann   ich kann nich mehr! bild 5 is einfach mal fürn ars**. weil manche was vom forum und seitenzahl erzählt haben, hab ich alle bilder-foren auf seite 5 durchsucht aber die hälfte der bilder wird einfach nich angezeigt  . weder bei vista (IE7/Firefox) noch bei XP. die tipps verwirren wirklich mehr als sie helfen, daher bitte ich um einen simplen tipp der auch hilft   1-4 sind mit nachdenken und/oder google leicht zu finden...


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

@horus, dann hast du aber schlecht gesucht... sehr schlecht... und auch wenn viele bilder nicht mehr gehen, das gesuchte funzt einwandfrei... les dir den tipp einfach nochmal durch und nimm dir die vorgehobenen Worte zu herzen....

Stellt euch doch nicht so an.... man man man

Glaub manche würden es auch nicht finden wenn man den link posten würde...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also ich find auch lächerlich wie sich manche aufführen, der tag hin oder her ist doch wirklich egal... von mir aus auch ne woche... was spielt das bitte für eine Rolle ?!?

Dann kommt mal das original raus dann wird der Beta account eh wieder gelöscht und alles ist weg, was solls denn....


----------



## H0RUS (12. Februar 2007)

Danke, danke für alle tips (sind doch gut).
Lag am IE7, der zeigt manche bilder in 1cm größe an; so auch unsern guten alten fettsack^^. langsam überlege ich, ob ich den firefox wieder mögen sollte...


----------



## The-Witcher (12. Februar 2007)

oceano am 12.02.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Unfassbar! Da verlost ein Publisher schonmal unter einer breiten Masse sauviele Beta-Keys auf die theoretisch ein jeder eine Chance hat, und dann wird auch noch rumgemault.
> 
> Oh, und andere können schon zocken? Wie böööööööööse!!!!!!



Also ich muss mal kurz Einspruch einlegen.

Wenn mir gesagt wird das es nur bei THQ exclusive 200 Keys gibt dann kann ich doch erwarten dass es auch so ist. Ist schon irgendwie geil dass Fansiten vor Publisherseiten zocken können.  

Is so wie wenn Versandhändler Spiele verkaufen die der Hersteller erst produziert.  

Zum Spruch: Zuerst muss man mal was geschenkt bekommen bevor man in irgendwas schauen kann


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

Man kann den clienten auch schon ziehen, das stimmt schon, nur SPIELEN ist wieder ne ganz andere sache.... war doch bei der WOW beta laut meinem bruder genau so, also erst mal abwarten wann der erste schreibt das er wirklich schon ZOCKT 
Das mit dem IE hab ich auch schon oft hier gehört, wie kann man sowas nur nutzen... nix geht über Firefox... also bitte...


----------



## The-Witcher (12. Februar 2007)

Irgend ein unbekannter hat mir nen key geschickt VIELEN DANK aber der funzt leider net, brauche vorher das Beta Passwort



> Sagt mal: wieso hab ich keinen Beta Foren Key? Kann mir jemand einen geben?
> Habe die Beta und würde schon gerne Bugs veröffentlichen ^^ Also mit Vista 64Bit hab ich oft Abstürze und auch so gibts en paar Bugs....


----------



## Ghostface000 (12. Februar 2007)

Etwas Äufklärung:
ICH hab gerade gezockt!!!! Aber: man kann nich online zocken, da die server eine neuere version laufen haben. D.h. für den Clienten wird wahrscheinlich/hoffentlich morgen ein Patch erscheinen.

PS: Ich konnte schon einige kleinere Bugs ausmachen...es ist trotzdem geil und die Grafik erst(natürlich nur, wenns auf Anschlag is
 )


MFG Ghostface000


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

Aber das der Client echt nur 440 MB hat ?!? oder läd der dann noch 2 std was runter ^^ irgendwie geht das nicht in meinen schädl rein...

mfg
Simon

P.S.: @Ghostface: mach mich halt eifersüchtig ^^

P.P.S.: Glaub PCG baut langsam ab, erst verschwindet die 5 bei den most wanted, dann der interaktiv bereich in der navigation... beängstigend...
Naja solang SebTh noch da is hehe


----------



## golani79 (12. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 12.02.2007 23:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das der Client echt nur 440 MB hat ?!? oder läd der dann noch 2 std was runter ^^ irgendwie geht das nicht in meinen schädl rein...
> 
> mfg
> Simon
> ...



Und die Antwortmails nicht aus unerklärlichen Gründen aus seinem Postfach verschwinden ...


----------



## Sorec (12. Februar 2007)

golani79 am 12.02.2007 23:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Antwortmails nicht aus unerklärlichen Gründen aus seinem Postfach verschwinden ...



Oh mein Gott, die Beta-Key-Mafia hat zugeschlagen... ^^

Okay bevor es jetzt mit Verschwörungstheorien losgeht geh ich lieber bissl fernsehen hehe... 

bis morgen Mitternacht oder so


----------



## golani79 (12. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 12.02.2007 23:24 schrieb:
			
		

> golani79 am 12.02.2007 23:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, wird schon schiefgehen


----------



## xotoxic242 (12. Februar 2007)

So.Habe nun endlich die Beta zocken dürfen.
Der Ersteindruck ist für mich zumindest sehr verblüffend.Man kann sehr viel Einstellen und die Details perfekt anpassen.Eins vorweg, die Engine ist recht gut.Selbst mit VOLLEN DETAILS hat es bei mir nicht geruckelt.Und wenn doch dann kann man ne ganze Menge runterschrauben.
Leider gibt es momentan nur ne Handvoll Serve mit hohem Ping.2 Maps die aber schon viel an Atmosphäre des Hauptgames rüberbringen.Vor allem auch durch Soundeffekte.Gewitter wurde sehr gut dargestellt.
Waffensound war auch ok.
Was ich nicht gemerkt habe war Physik.Kann abersein das es im Hauptgame vorhanden ist.
Naja, war nur ein kurzer Ersteindruck.Und es ist endlich mal wieder ein Game mit LEAN. 
macht nen schönschaurigen Eindruck.............
Hab sogar paar screens machen können.


----------



## xotoxic242 (12. Februar 2007)

Folgendes zum Log In:

1. Log in bei Fileplanet 
http://www.fileplanet.com/promotions/stalker/login.aspx

2. Key eingeben, den man aus dem Gewinnspiel hat

3. Client wird installiert, ca. 1 min

4. Server auswählen, East Coast US ging bei mir mit 120 kb/s bei ner 1000er

5. Client saugt die MP Beta

6. Beta installieren

7. starten und den Serial oben rechts im Gamebrowser eingeben

das wars.............


----------



## Sorec (13. Februar 2007)

Und noch mind. 24 Stunden bis ich zocken kann..... och ne ^^
Das schlimmste wird wohl sein das alle die schon einen Key haben den ganzen Tag schreiben wie geil es is ^^


----------



## mexa (13. Februar 2007)

xotoxic242 am 12.02.2007 23:44 schrieb:
			
		

> So.Habe nun endlich die Beta zocken dürfen.
> Der Ersteindruck ist für mich zumindest sehr verblüffend.Man kann sehr viel Einstellen und die Details perfekt anpassen.Eins vorweg, die Engine ist recht gut.Selbst mit VOLLEN DETAILS hat es bei mir nicht geruckelt.Und wenn doch dann kann man ne ganze Menge runterschrauben.
> Leider gibt es momentan nur ne Handvoll Serve mit hohem Ping.2 Maps die aber schon viel an Atmosphäre des Hauptgames rüberbringen.Vor allem auch durch Soundeffekte.Gewitter wurde sehr gut dargestellt.
> Waffensound war auch ok.
> ...



was haste denn fürn pc sag mal nen paar details, bei mir ruckelte es schon was. bestellt mir morgen erstmal 2gb ram...

mfg mexa!


----------



## golani79 (13. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 13.02.2007 00:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Und noch mind. 24 Stunden bis ich zocken kann..... och ne ^^
> Das schlimmste wird wohl sein das alle die schon einen Key haben den ganzen Tag schreiben wie geil es is ^^



Tja, ich komme erst Donnerstag Abend von einer Schulung nach Hause. Sollte der Key schon früher ankommen (falls ich einen gewonnen habe), kann ich frühestens da zu zocken beginnen.
Auf die ein oder zwei Tage kommts mir auch nicht mehr an.

btw wie war das nochmal mit dem "Ich geh dann mal fernsehen" ?


----------



## Sorec (13. Februar 2007)

Na dann lieber schnell den Spamschutz deaktivieren, nicht das der Key irgendwie im Spamordner landet und dieser dann täglich geleert wird ^^
das wäre mal wirklich bitter 

mfg
Simon


----------



## Sorec (13. Februar 2007)

*WICHTIG    -     WICHTIG    -     WICHTIG    -     WICHTIG    -     WICHTIG*

Leute.... habe mir grad mal die Seite so angeschaut und naja, ich kann mich irren, aber mit der aktuellen Navigation ist das Gewinnspiel gar nicht mehr lösbar oder ?!? Ich nehme an ihr wisst welches Bild ich damit meine... (für alle die noch immer an Bild5 verzweifeln, das kann man immer noch finden hehe)

Also kann mich irren aber glaub es geht gar nicht mehr...

mfg
Simon (der immer noch wach ist da seine Biologische Uhr im Ar*** is ^^)

*WICHTIG    -     WICHTIG    -     WICHTIG    -     WICHTIG    -     WICHTIG*


----------



## xotoxic242 (13. Februar 2007)

mexa am 13.02.2007 00:16 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 12.02.2007 23:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau in mein Gamer Profil.  

Ihr braucht Euch noch nicht zu ärgern.Momentan sind nicht wirklich ordentliche Server wo man sagen kann: Jo....Fun machts.Habe gestern sogar nen eigenen Server aufgemacht um mal in Ruhe allein die Map zu erforschen.Ich hoffe das wird heute anders.Auf jeden Fall ist es ein weiches, angenehmes spielen. auch von der Steuerung her.


----------



## xotoxic242 (13. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 13.02.2007 04:33 schrieb:
			
		

> *WICHTIG    -     WICHTIG    -     WICHTIG    -     WICHTIG    -     WICHTIG*
> 
> Leute.... habe mir grad mal die Seite so angeschaut und naja, ich kann mich irren, aber mit der aktuellen Navigation ist das Gewinnspiel gar nicht mehr lösbar oder ?!? Ich nehme an ihr wisst welches Bild ich damit meine... (für alle die noch immer an Bild5 verzweifeln, das kann man immer noch finden hehe)
> 
> ...



Scheint so.Ich kann das auch nicht mehr finden.Gerade diese Rubrik sollte ,man nicht weglassen.


----------



## Mafiagamer (13. Februar 2007)

xotoxic242 am 13.02.2007 06:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorec am 13.02.2007 04:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir ist sie auch wie vom Erdboden verschluckt..
Ach ja, lacht mich aus, hab das fünfte immer noch nicht 
 
Werds aber noch findn!!!
@sebth: wie viele haben denn jetzt schon die richtigen lösungen eingesandt???


----------



## SebastianThoeing (13. Februar 2007)

OMG! Ihr habt ja sowas von Recht! Das Gewinnspiel ist damit ab jetzt beendet... Ich habe 106 richtige Einsendungen bisher bekommen. Alle, die die richtige Lösung eingesandt haben, sind definitiv mit von der Partie und bekommen morgen Ihren Key zugesandt.

Da wir jetzt eine andere Vorgehensweise benötigen, werde ich mich drum kümmern, das so schnell wie möglich zu regeln!


----------



## Rinderwaynsen (13. Februar 2007)

könntest du eine Liste mit den Gewinnern veröffentlichen bzw die richtigen Links posten, sodass alle sehen können, ob sie die richtige Lösung eingeschickt haben?
imho waren die richtigen Lösungen:
Bild 1:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&mode=entity&article_id=&entity_id=16324&image_id=206747&page=5
Bild 2:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&mode=entity&article_id=&entity_id=29081&image_id=562529&page=9
Bild 3:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0200
Bild 4:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0300&show=index&magazine=421
Bild 5: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=1072&tid=2661748&page=5
oder etwa nicht?


----------



## matthiasluedke (13. Februar 2007)

@Rinderwaynsen:

Ich denke, dass dein erstes Bild falsch ist! sry

Ansonsten hoffe ich mal, dass ich nen key bekomme )


----------



## DocFraggle (13. Februar 2007)

Juhui, hab einen 

Herzlichsten Dank an PCG


----------



## framecounter (13. Februar 2007)

matthiasluedke am 13.02.2007 10:19 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rinderwaynsen:
> 
> Ich denke, dass dein erstes Bild falsch ist! sry
> 
> Ansonsten hoffe ich mal, dass ich nen key bekomme )




Ja, sein erstes Bild ist definitiv falsch, ein paar Seiten weiter und der Link wäre richtig.

Ich hab aber nur den Link zu der Seite geschickt, ohne das Bild anzuklicken, ist das nun falsch? Ach, immer passiert was, hab auch noch nix gewonnen bis jetzt 

Richtiger Link:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&entity_id=16324&mode=entity&page=6

oder?


----------



## xotoxic242 (13. Februar 2007)

Rinderwaynsen am 13.02.2007 10:00 schrieb:
			
		

> könntest du eine Liste mit den Gewinnern veröffentlichen bzw die richtigen Links posten, sodass alle sehen können, ob sie die richtige Lösung eingeschickt haben?
> imho waren die richtigen Lösungen:
> Bild 1:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&mode=entity&article_id=&entity_id=16324&image_id=206747&page=5
> ...




Bild 1 is falsch.
Richtig wäre:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&mode=entity&article_id=&entity_id=16324&image_id=205511&page=6


----------



## Rinderwaynsen (13. Februar 2007)

och nö oder?   son mist!! das einfachste bild und ich vermassel das!!! argh! 

Habt doch Mitleid mit meiner armen geschundenen Seele!

EDIT: YEAH!!! Ich hab doch noch einen bekommen! DANKE DANKE DANKE!!!


----------



## matthiasluedke (13. Februar 2007)

Rinderwaynsen am 13.02.2007 10:52 schrieb:
			
		

> och nö oder?   son mist!! das einfachste bild und ich vermassel das!!! argh!
> 
> Habt doch Mitleid mit meiner armen geschundenen Seele!
> 
> EDIT: YEAH!!! Ich hab doch noch einen bekommen! DANKE DANKE DANKE!!!


Glückwunsch , ich meinerseits warte noch immer


----------



## framecounter (13. Februar 2007)

Ich hab auch grad einen bekommen *juchee*


----------



## Rinderwaynsen (13. Februar 2007)

geht euch das auch so, dass bei der Keyüberprüfung von fileplanet "Key on hold" steht? Scheinen also noch nicht von thq freigeschaltet worden sein.


----------



## DocFraggle (13. Februar 2007)

Rinderwaynsen am 13.02.2007 11:08 schrieb:
			
		

> geht euch das auch so, dass bei der Keyüberprüfung von fileplanet "Key on hold" steht? Scheinen also noch nicht von thq freigeschaltet worden sein.


Nö, bei mir ging das 1a durch, hab schon den echten Beta-Key bekommen und den Client gezogen.


----------



## Zockmock (13. Februar 2007)

Man verschenkt die Dinger doch jetzt einfach...
Wieder Arbeit gespart


----------



## Rinderwaynsen (13. Februar 2007)

hmm nachdem ich meine emailadresse geändert hab gehts auf einmal. Evtl mag er trashmail nicht :>


----------



## Walkes100 (13. Februar 2007)

Kann meine Mails leider erst so gegen 16h anschauen (Schule), hoffe aber das ich´s hab!


----------



## outerlimit (13. Februar 2007)

Muss man sich Sorgen machen, wenn man das Mail noch nicht bekommen hat ??    

Aber meine Antworten sind sicher richtig und ich habs auch noch rechtzeitig weggeschickt (vorgestern)


----------



## matthiasluedke (13. Februar 2007)

outerlimit am 13.02.2007 13:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss man sich Sorgen machen, wenn man das Mail noch nicht bekommen hat ??
> 
> Aber meine Antworten sind sicher richtig und ich habs auch noch rechtzeitig weggeschickt (vorgestern)


Bei mir ists genauso, aber mal ehrlich 103 Mails mit verschiedenen Keys losschicken dauert halt ne Zeit.


----------



## outerlimit (13. Februar 2007)

matthiasluedke am 13.02.2007 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> outerlimit am 13.02.2007 13:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht der einzige, das beruhigt mich wieder ein bisschen.


----------



## Baccharus (13. Februar 2007)

outerlimit am 13.02.2007 13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> matthiasluedke am 13.02.2007 13:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab meinen schon, muss aber in der Download-Schlange warten


----------



## Denzio (13. Februar 2007)

Ich kann auf keinen Server normal joinen ... seltsam ... hab gestern ne rudne zocken können ...aber nur kurz
dann waollt ich nochmal nen adneren joinen undj etzt schaf ich es nie auf nen adneren server...


----------



## ramon87 (13. Februar 2007)

Yeah habe auch einen bekommen! aber irgendwie komm ich auf keinen server drauf und selber netzwerk einen erststellen um mal bischen rum zu laufen geht auch nicht!  schade


----------



## Ghostface000 (13. Februar 2007)

Denzio am 13.02.2007 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann auf keinen Server normal joinen ... seltsam ... hab gestern ne rudne zocken können ...aber nur kurz
> dann waollt ich nochmal nen adneren joinen undj etzt schaf ich es nie auf nen adneren server...




nimm keinen offiziellen server, die haber eine neuere version.
nimm einen der selbst gestellten! dann gehts!

hab aber ein anderes problem: Ich drück 2 sekunden auf die feuertaste und dann seh ich mich erst auf dem bildschirm schießen.... mein ping ist 250...also dürfte das nich der grund sein. (ich weiß 250 is viel... is aber was anderes als 2 sekunden also nen ping von 2000)


@ramon87
das müsste eigentlich gehen... über server create!!! der button is zuerst grau und wird erst anwählbar, wenn du oben von client auf server wechselst.


MFG Ghostface000


----------



## ramon87 (13. Februar 2007)

Jo geht jetzt alles! 

Finds sehr ansehnlich! Nur leider noch keine Spur von Physik oder Geilen Schatten und Lichteffekten...aber kann man ja nicht umbedingt von der BETA erwarten! werde es mir aber auf jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedenfall kaufen


----------



## Astricon (13. Februar 2007)

ramon87 am 13.02.2007 15:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo geht jetzt alles!
> 
> Finds sehr ansehnlich! Nur leider noch keine Spur von Physik oder Geilen Schatten und Lichteffekten...aber kann man ja nicht umbedingt von der BETA erwarten! werde es mir aber auf jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedenfall kaufen


naja, die licht-effekte beim gewitter sehen schon ganz gut aus, aber das die physik fehlt ist das größte manko. Auch bei den Texturen kann noch eine ganze menge gemacht werden. Ich frage mich wirklich wie alt diese Version ist.
Hoffentlich ist die Endversion 3x so gut....


----------



## ramon87 (13. Februar 2007)

Astricon am 13.02.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ramon87 am 13.02.2007 15:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja die Gewittereffekte und die Taschenlampe sind wirklich gut! Sieht nice aus und das steht garnicht außer Frage. Das mit der Physik ist wirklich schade aber HEY ist nur die BETA. Die wurde schon auf der Games Convetion gedaddelt so weit ich mich erinnern kann.

Zu den Texturen...ja sind wirklich nicht sooooo geil! aber sage mal die Screenshot von der Final sind einfach Fett  und ich denke die wirds auch bringen! Schon durch die Physik und das Licht wirds in der Final 1000mal geiler! diese kleinen spielerein machen einfach immer wieder spaß....


----------



## neo2kx (13. Februar 2007)

wenigstens könnt ihr spielen, bei mir verabschiedet sich das spiel mit bluescreen sobald es die map fertig geladen hat und das mit neuster hardware + treiber, omg naja beta halt.... nervt trotzdem


----------



## tooFgiB (13. Februar 2007)

neo2kx am 13.02.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> wenigstens könnt ihr spielen, bei mir verabschiedet sich das spiel mit bluescreen sobald es die map fertig geladen hat und das mit neuster hardware + treiber, omg naja beta halt.... nervt trotzdem



könntest mir ja den key schicken !


----------



## Sorec (13. Februar 2007)

Bevor mir noch mehr ne PN schreiben, jap, Sorec hat auch einen Key hehe
sonst hätte ich mich auch schon längst bei Ghost gemeldet 
Das mim Terminkalender is aber schon schade, net wegen dem Game sondern weil der echt hilfreich war... naja vllt kommt er ja mal wieder

Ach ja, ich zock erst ab morgen/übermorgen da kommt nämlich mein pc, sagt mal kann man das gar nicht offline zocken ? weil jeder schreibt "selber server erstellen" usw ?!?
Wär schon doof weil mein Bruder immer WOW zockt wenn er am WE vom Bund heim kommt und dann is die Inet verbindung ziemlich im Ar*** *g*

mfg
Simon


----------



## Mafiagamer (13. Februar 2007)

SebTh am 13.02.2007 09:30 schrieb:
			
		

> OMG! Ihr habt ja sowas von Recht! Das Gewinnspiel ist damit ab jetzt beendet... Ich habe 106 richtige Einsendungen bisher bekommen. Alle, die die richtige Lösung eingesandt haben, sind definitiv mit von der Partie und bekommen morgen Ihren Key zugesandt.
> 
> Da wir jetzt eine andere Vorgehensweise benötigen, werde ich mich drum kümmern, das so schnell wie möglich zu regeln!


ja supi, jetzt wollte ich noch den ganzen verbleibenden abend mit suchen verbringen (bin erst grad zuhause angekommen) und jetzt das...   
Hoffe mal diese 'andere vorgehensweise' wird bald bekannt gegeben.
sonst is halt schluss, war zu langsam..


----------



## Ghostface000 (13. Februar 2007)

Jo Glückwunsch Sorec zum Key!!!
 
Kann ich meinen 2ten key jemandem anders geben. hab schon mehrere interessenten   


MFG Ghostface000


----------



## Nali_WarCow (13. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 13.02.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, ich zock erst ab morgen/übermorgen da kommt nämlich mein pc, sagt mal kann man das gar nicht offline zocken ? weil jeder schreibt "selber server erstellen" usw ?!?


Du kannst die Beta auch im LAN spielen, allerdings gibt es keine Bots. Den SP Modus kann man zwar anwählen, aber danach kommt eine Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Mafiagamer (13. Februar 2007)

Mafiagamer am 13.02.2007 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 13.02.2007 09:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uuups.. sollte wohl besser mal die augen aufmachen, bevor ich wat schreib


----------



## Hombre3000 (13. Februar 2007)

So nice, hab auch ein von nem Freund bekommen der 2 hatte. Sehr schön. *saug*^^


----------



## Sorec (13. Februar 2007)

Naja aber ist das nicht egal ob Bots oder nicht ? ich mein da gibts doch genügend gegner... also kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen, behalt ich dann meine gegenstände die ich im lan ergattert habe und nehm die mit ins inet, also so wie bei diablo zB so stell ich mir stalker bis etz eig. vor.

heißt das die Beta is rein für Multiplayer ausgelegt ? schade...

mfg
Simon


----------



## Mafiagamer (13. Februar 2007)

ach, wo ich gleich dabei bin, gibts sonst überhaupt noch jemand (ausser meiner wenichkeit   ) der noch keinen beta-key inne hat un morgen noch mitmacht?? Ich mein s'sind ja noch ganze 44 keys zu vergeben, also noch ne gute chance, einen zu ergattern


----------



## Sorec (13. Februar 2007)

Würde morgen aber früh da sein, glaub nämlich das es um einiges einfacher wird da das Bild5 ja schon bissl heftig war und es ja wenn dann gleich tipps gibt, soll ja an einem Tag erledigt sein so wie ich das verstanden hab, ich mach auf alle fälle mit, aber schicks dann nicht ab, hab ja schon einen, will nur wissen wie schnell ich wär *g* und reibs euch dann natürlich unter die nase das ichs hab hehe

mfg
Simon


----------



## helmlein (13. Februar 2007)

ich hab auch zu 100% alle Bilder richtig. Bis jetzt ist noch kein Key da


----------



## Walkes100 (13. Februar 2007)

Ich hab gerade meinen Key bekommen.

Hab mich jetzt auf fileplanet registriert, bin dem Link von der E-Mail gefolgt und hab diesen Sicherheitscode eingegeben.
Und jetzt?
Muss ich jetzt aus diesen Servern einen auswählen und dann ewig lang in der Schlange warten?
Und was kommt dann?


----------



## outerlimit (13. Februar 2007)

helmlein am 13.02.2007 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab auch zu 100% alle Bilder richtig. Bis jetzt ist noch kein Key da



Is bei mir auch so, wahrscheinlich bekommen wir unsere Keys erst morgen


----------



## Sorec (13. Februar 2007)

@helmlein dann poste mal die links hier ob sie auch wirklich richtig sind...

@walkes: naja wirklich lang dauert das ja nicht, hat bei mir ca 20 min gedauert bis es downgeloaded is, musst aber wohl ie nehmen weil sich dann son downloadmanager installiert, der macht dann alles von selber, aber ja du musst einen server wählen aber halt einen free server von unten (dürfte klar sein) alles in allem hats bei mir so ne stunde gedauert weil wenn du an der reihe bist saugst du mit vollem speed was deine leitung hergibt also finde ich das warten nicht so schlimm (besser als gleich zu saugen und dafür mit 15 kbs oder so ^^)

mfg
Simon


----------



## Walkes100 (13. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 13.02.2007 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> @walkes: naja wirklich lang dauert das ja nicht, hat bei mir ca 20 min gedauert bis es downgeloaded is, musst aber wohl ie nehmen weil sich dann son downloadmanager installiert, der macht dann alles von selber, aber ja du musst einen server wählen aber halt einen free server von unten (dürfte klar sein) alles in allem hats bei mir so ne stunde gedauert weil wenn du an der reihe bist saugst du mit vollem speed was deine leitung hergibt also finde ich das warten nicht so schlimm (besser als gleich zu saugen und dafür mit 15 kbs oder so ^^)
> 
> mfg
> Simon



Danke!

Und nachdem ich 20min. gewartet hab, was muss ich dann machen?
In der E-Mail steht irgendwas mit Forum, wo ich nicht ganz durchblick.


----------



## Sorec (13. Februar 2007)

Naja du bist ja Beta tester ^^
Da gehts normal drum das du z.B. bugs meinungen usw posten kannst ^^
fürs zocken brauchst das net


----------



## Walkes100 (13. Februar 2007)

Wozu ist das eigentlich gut, dass ich von PC-Games nen Key bekom, um dann von dieser Seite einen anderen Key zu bekommen?


----------



## Sorec (13. Februar 2007)

Weil du mit dem Key auch den Clienten saugen kannst, und glaube kaum das THQ einfach an fileplanet das auth-system übergibt um zu überprüfen ob der Gamekey passt


----------



## Walkes100 (13. Februar 2007)

Brauch ich jetzt also nur noch den Key von fileplanet?


----------



## Sorec (13. Februar 2007)

O Mei, okay also ne Schritt für Schritt anleitung...

du hast eig. den Key von Fileplanet bereits....

1. bei Fileplanet einloggen (wennst noch keinen account hast kostenlos registrieren)

2. auf den link gehen, dann kommt son weißes feld von wegen stalker und da sollst den PCG link eingeben.

3. des zeug bestätigen was da kommt...

4. dann kommt normal son überprüfungsfenser wo du aus nem bild buchstaben abschreiben sollst

5. danach kommt normal noch mal son weißes feld wo darüber dein game key steht (kommt auch nochmal per mail zu dir) und drunter steht Client downloaden

6. dann server auswählen und saugen...

den rest sollte man selber können...


----------



## Walkes100 (13. Februar 2007)

Danke nochmal!


----------



## helmlein (13. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 13.02.2007 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> @helmlein dann poste mal die links hier ob sie auch wirklich richtig sind...



Jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt o.O

Bild 1 http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&mode=entity&article_id=&entity_id=16324&image_id=205511&page=6

Bild 2 http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=browser&mode=entity&article_id=&entity_id=29081&image_id=562529&page=9

Bild 3 http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0200

Bild 4 http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=0300&show=index&magazine=421

Bild 5 http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=1072&tid=2661748&page=5


----------



## Sorec (13. Februar 2007)

Bitte, was tut man nicht alles ^^
Vllt könnte noch einer schreiben was man alles machen kann, weil wenn man nicht wirklich gut auf nem server zocken kann wegen ping ?!?
Also kann man schon gut zocken von wegen feinden usw... oder is es mehr rumlaufen ?
Dachte singleplayer geht auch, schade das es nicht so is.
Also, bitte um eine kurze einführung wie es so is, was ihr schon alles gemacht habt usw 

mfg
Simon


----------



## Sorec (13. Februar 2007)

@helmlein: noch schnell alle links gesucht um so zu tun als ob dus schon voher hattest ? ^^

Ne im ernst, warte mal ab bis morgen, alle die ihm ne mail mit den richtigen lösungen geschickt haben bekamen nen link, wenn du keinen bekommen hast dann war das wohl nicht der fall, vllt schaust mal in deinem spamordner...

Zur not morgen einfach nochmal mitmachen...

mfg
Simon


----------



## Walkes100 (13. Februar 2007)

Scheint alles zu stimmen.
Aber hast du´s auch rechtzeitig abgeschickt?


----------



## helmlein (13. Februar 2007)

Sorec am 13.02.2007 20:44 schrieb:
			
		

> @helmlein: noch schnell alle links gesucht um so zu tun als ob dus schon voher hattest ? ^^
> 
> Ne im ernst, warte mal ab bis morgen, alle die ihm ne mail mit den richtigen lösungen geschickt haben bekamen nen link, wenn du keinen bekommen hast dann war das wohl nicht der fall, vllt schaust mal in deinem spamordner...
> 
> ...





Hab die E-Mail am Sonntag, 11. Februar 2007 20:51 losgeschickt  

Kann ja gerne Screenshot anhängen 

P.S.: Was ihr alle hattet. Ich hatte die Bilder in 25 min  

Editione: Eventuell mag PCG ja keine @web.de Adressen


----------



## xotoxic242 (13. Februar 2007)

helmlein am 13.02.2007 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorec am 13.02.2007 20:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil Du eben ein Gott bist.
Der Bringer.
Der Held vom Erdbeerfeld.

Und ich hätte Dir fast meinen Key geschenkt den ich jetzt übrig habe.


----------



## Sorec (13. Februar 2007)

Hatte ich auch fast vor, aber nach diesem "was ihr alle hattet... usw" hab ich nicht mehr so recht lust... vor allem wenns so schnell ging wirst es ja morgen schnell haben...

mfg
Simon


----------



## Walkes100 (13. Februar 2007)

xotoxic242 am 13.02.2007 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab die E-Mail am Sonntag, 11. Februar 2007 20:51 losgeschickt
> 
> Kann ja gerne Screenshot anhängen
> 
> ...



Weil Du eben ein Gott bist.
Der Bringer.
Der Held vom Erdbeerfeld.

Und ich hätte Dir fast meinen Key geschenkt den ich jetzt übrig habe.  [/quote]

Wir sollten ihm eine Statue am Feld bauen und ihn huldigen.
Vielleicht teilt er dann seine Genialität mit uns.  

Und was den Key angeht, tja wir haben ja einen!


----------



## helmlein (13. Februar 2007)

xotoxic242 am 13.02.2007 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> helmlein am 13.02.2007 20:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mag Erdbeeren  

Dann kannste mir den ja trotzdem geben. Dann ernenne ich dich zum Gott der Gnade


----------



## matthiasluedke (13. Februar 2007)

outerlimit am 13.02.2007 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> helmlein am 13.02.2007 19:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab so wie ich das sehen kann auch alles richtig, zumindest werden bei mir die selen pics angezeigt wie bei den anderen, ahab aer leider auch noch keinen key erhalten


----------



## Dumbi (13. Februar 2007)

Hab meinen Key übrigens bekommen, vielen Dank an PC Games!


----------



## Walkes100 (13. Februar 2007)

Bin gerade mit dem Download fertig geworden.
Spielen kann ich aber erst ab Freitag (Schulausflug).
Also bis in 3 Tage und lasst´s das Forum nicht verkümmern und schreibt´s in Forum was die Aufgabe von Morgen ist, damit ich´s auch weiß!
Danke.


----------



## Sorec (13. Februar 2007)

Vllt hat er ja noch nicht alle weggeschickt, sind immerhin über 100 mails mit einem unterschiedlichen key, also ruhig blut....

mfg
Simon


----------



## stricky345 (13. Februar 2007)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein passendes Beta-Forum


----------



## Sorec (13. Februar 2007)

Gibt es doch schon bei PCG, musst nur ins Forum schaun... 

Soweit ich weiß ist aber sowas eig. nicht erlaubt, da ja normal nichts vom Betatest an die öffentlichkeit dringen darf... zB Screenshots usw...

Deshalb ist das eig. Beta-Tester forum auch passwortgeschützt und eben nur für beta tester gedacht

mfg
Simon


----------



## helmlein (14. Februar 2007)

So 2.30! Wo ist mein Key?  

Ich will endlich mal die STALKER Beta SPIELEN


----------



## outerlimit (14. Februar 2007)

Sind jetzt schon alle Keys vom eigentlichen Gewinnspiel draussen ??

Ich hab noch immer keinen bekommen 

Und meine Lösungen sind 100% richtig, hab sie mit den oben genannten verglichen und es stimmt alles


----------



## helmlein (14. Februar 2007)

outerlimit am 14.02.2007 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind jetzt schon alle Keys vom eigentlichen Gewinnspiel draussen ??
> 
> Ich hab noch immer keinen bekommen
> 
> Und meine Lösungen sind 100% richtig, hab sie mit den oben genannten verglichen und es stimmt alles



Ich hab meinen auch noch nicht 

Wir werden sehen, ob wir einen Key bekommen. Meine Hoffnung sinkt aber


----------



## felsensprenger (14. Februar 2007)

Hi,
ich hab bei pcgames nen Beta Key bekommen, nun kam grad ne Mail von eurogamer.de. Von denen habe ich auch einen bekommen. Da ich aber keine Verwendung dafür habe, brauche ihn nicht. Will den jemand? Der erste der mir ne Mail schickt bekommt ihn!

*Edit* So das wars, Key versandt

Gruß felsensprenger


----------



## FreePette (14. Februar 2007)

*Edit* So das wars, Key versandt

...und zwar an mich *freu*,obwohl ich nicht damit gerechnet hätte  
So bei fileplanet alles geregelt und nur noch 15 min. warten bis zum Download und vielleicht schon heute Abend   muhaahaha!

na ja big thx an felsensprenger


----------



## Hombre3000 (14. Februar 2007)

Hat zufällig noch jmd n Key übrig?

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn sich jmd meldet.

Gruß


----------



## helmlein (14. Februar 2007)

Finde das irgendwie mies von PCG  

Warum wurden wir vergessen??


----------



## outerlimit (14. Februar 2007)

helmlein am 14.02.2007 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Finde das irgendwie mies von PCG
> 
> Warum wurden wir vergessen??



Keine Ahnung. 
Ich hab gedacht, ich hab endlich mal was Sinnvolles bei so nem Spiel gewonnen und dann bekomm ich doch nix, obwohl meine Lösungen korrekt sind.

Wahrscheinlich lese ich nicht oft genug die PC Games und deswegen hab ich keinen Key bekommen.


----------



## helmlein (14. Februar 2007)

outerlimit am 14.02.2007 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> helmlein am 14.02.2007 16:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eventuell meldet sich ja einer von PCG. 

Hoffentlich


----------



## outerlimit (14. Februar 2007)

helmlein am 14.02.2007 16:58 schrieb:
			
		

> outerlimit am 14.02.2007 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glaub ich nicht, die wollen nur keinen Ärger.

Vergiss es einfach. Wir haben völlig umsonst die Website stundenlang durchsucht.


----------



## xotoxic242 (14. Februar 2007)

Genau wie Felsensprenger habe ich auch noch einen gültigen unbenutzen Key übrig.
Wer den haben will soll mir bitte hier ne PN Mail schicken.
Der erste der mir ne Mail schickt bekommt den Key.


----------



## xotoxic242 (14. Februar 2007)

So.Der Key ist weg!


----------



## Hombre3000 (14. Februar 2007)

xotoxic242 am 14.02.2007 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau wie Felsensprenger habe ich auch noch einen gültigen unbenutzen Key übrig.
> Wer den haben will soll mir bitte hier ne PN Mail schicken.
> Der erste der mir ne Mail schickt bekommt den Key.



Hast pm 

War ich zu langsam? -.-


----------



## outerlimit (14. Februar 2007)

xotoxic242 am 14.02.2007 18:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Genau wie Felsensprenger habe ich auch noch einen gültigen unbenutzen Key übrig.
> Wer den haben will soll mir bitte hier ne PN Mail schicken.
> Der erste der mir ne Mail schickt bekommt den Key.



Vielen Dank xotoxic242 !!!!

Du bist meine Rettung


----------



## Hombre3000 (14. Februar 2007)

outerlimit am 14.02.2007 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 14.02.2007 18:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scheisse war ich zu langsam -.-

Wenn sonst noch jmd ein hat bitte melden.


----------



## xotoxic242 (14. Februar 2007)

outerlimit am 14.02.2007 19:04 schrieb:
			
		

> xotoxic242 am 14.02.2007 18:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keine Ursache. 

Sorry Hombre.........outerlimit war 8 Minuten schneller.


----------



## Stmrs (14. Februar 2007)

*Beta Key Wanted*

Wenn noch jemand eine Key zum Betaprogramm für mich übrig hat, so würde mich das sehr freuen.  

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Supermax2003 (14. Februar 2007)

Übrigens vielen Dank Sebth! Habe meinen Key erhalten 

Jetzt muss nur noch die "gescheite" Stalker Beta starten


----------



## helmlein (14. Februar 2007)

Wenn jemand für mich einen Key hatte, bitte Nachricht an mich. 

Ich verzweifle langsam


----------



## Mafiagamer (14. Februar 2007)

helmlein am 14.02.2007 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand für mich einen Key hatte, bitte Nachricht an mich.
> 
> Ich verzweifle langsam



@helmlein: du machst aber schon bei der verlosung der restlichen 44 keys mit? weil da kommts mir vor als obs da nich so viele interessenten gibt..


----------



## matthiasluedke (14. Februar 2007)

So, da ich noch keinen Key bekommen habe. hab ich einfach mal bei der nächsten Verlosung mit gemacht. Auf blaun Dunst sozusagen.


----------

